# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Reunion Round - Nightfall [IC]

## Kallimakus

_Sancour, city of Lyonesse, Lione province_

The sweet scents of the spring fill the air. Birds are singing and the first flowers of the year are coming to bloom. Sun shines from the cloudless sky on the central eastern province, not far from the capital city. The weather was not yet truly warm, but any lingering snows are gone. Different from the days fifteen years ago. Then there had been blizzards like midwinter, followed by rains of fire from the heavens as the Beast tried to bring its full power to work upon the material plane. The band of heroes that had brought it low had buried one of their number here. A Paladin, by name of Sabbatine. Her name, like LeDroit, Erin, Valois, Oisillon and Iseru were spoken with reverence. Their last companion... There had been one other, but the name seemed to slip from mind.

The white walls of Lyonesse beckon, surrounded by new buildings as the city continues to grow and thrive. There is a sense of unease and nervousness with the gate guards, unusual in circumstances like this. 

*Spoiler: Lyonesse, City of Flowers*
Show

The beautiful city sits along the river, a crossroad of Eastern Trade road leading to Genava, a dwarven city that marks the edge of the Sancour territory. Surrounded by fields and verdant meadows and inhabited largely by humans and halflings. Regular carriages take passengers along the highway, drawn by horses or axe beaks, which are tall birds. 
(Other regions have their own customary beasts of burden and riding, but horses tend to be universal. Dwarves use steam-powered carriages that need nothing to draw them, while elves fashion carriages drawn by flying creatures, sailing weightless through the air.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As mentioned in the OOC thread, you're arriving here to pay respects, reminesce and possibly check if everyone is on the straight and narrow or close enough, looking at LeDroit. Do you come alone, together with another PC, husband or wife... Do you come late, or arrive early? Or does one simply teleport in when the time comes?

Mandatory link to OOC

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 27/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 6/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Unseeing Teleport, True Teleport
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h)

Stepping out of thin air, Erin took a deep breath feeling the warmth of the sun. The gates of Lyonesse was a familiar enough sight that the chance of a teleportation mishap was rather slim, still she had prepared herself with the Aegis of her adventuring days. You never knew what the situation would be like after teleporting.

Taking in the sights of the white walls of the city, the rains of fire fifteen years ago seemed like a distant memory. Then again, by now it probably was a distant memory. It was funny how memory worked, Erin could still visualize Sabbatine's face. Still she was certain there had been another companion who was lost in the void, and yet their name seemed to elude her while their shape seemed to be a featureless shadow in all her memories. Perhaps it was how her mind tried to protect her from the loss she had felt after losing two dear companions and friends.

The line of carriages at the gate seemed somewhat longer than Erin would have expected, and the guards betrayed a sense of unease with how they were questioning a halfling farmer. She would have to ask them if something was amiss when registering her entry into the city.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 14, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 27, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 26/26 *Kismet*: 8/8 *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None


_Had it already been a year_? Linath, stood near the gate, near the small guard house, surveying those entering the city. The grey skies of winter had left, and the golden sun was blazing bright in blue canopy. She pulled the hood of her cloak lower over her brow, as much to shield herself from the gaze of those streaming past as to shield her eyes from the sting of the sun. How her father had ever become accustomed to the burning light she could never understand. A small smile crept up her face at the thought of him. Would he come?

Her eyes narrowed, not from the light, but a disturbance. It was a small, yes, but she recognised that feeling, someone or something had teleported. She scanned the crowed, looking for anything out of place. An even wider smile split her face. Erin! The regal mage was unmistakable. Linath self-consciously regained her composure, straightening the gold and silver trimmed blue cloak of her uniform, making sure to cover the quiver draped over her shoulder. She quickly buffed her golden eagle winged holy symbol.

Once again, she scanned the throng of people lining to enter the city as her heart raced with both fear and anticipation at the prospect of seeing her old companions again. Despite the arrival of Spring there was still slight chill that ran down her spine.

For a moment she felt as if something was wrong. She shook her head, as if awaking from a dream, there was something she couldn't recall. Never-mind. She gave herself another quick once over, her silver armour glinting as the light caught it. She was _presentable_. Even if she wasn't quite _ready_.

----------


## Genth

Justice Leander LeDroit
Male Lawful Neutral Tiefling Investigator (Empiricist/Battered Detective) 13| Alchemist (Mortal Chemist) 1/Conscript 5, *Level* 13 | *HP* 117 | *AC* 30 *Touch* 25 *Flat Footed* 25 | *CMD* 34 | *Fort* 12, *Ref* 18, *Will* 15| *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4|
*Condition* None
Currently Made Formulae [18 Max]: 2x Cherry Bomb (giving 16 total bombs, 8 Nonlethal, 8 Fire), 4x Improved Acid Flash, 2xFocusing Formulae (Giving 6 uses), 2x Riot Grenades, 2xImproved Tanglefoot Bags, 4x Salves, 2x Empty Slots


A black carriage, carrying the image of a key on the doors, made it's way through the city, waved through with a showing of papers at the gate and winding though the streets before stopping at the guards barracks. A captain, his burnished armor quite shiny, salutes as the man within steps into the light, his cane tapping on the cobbled pavement. "As I tell you every year, as I told your predecessor, I require no escort, Captain." Leander LeDroit said to the enthusiastic law officer, his voice clipped, low, and with the slightest hint of annoyance. Aside from one year a decade ago, when a high-profile trial of a vicious muderer had been under his bench, the Justice had made his way to this city. For the past eight years, the town guard had tried to convince him to have an escort. But no, this was a matter of honorable conduct.

Slowly, LeDroit began to walk towards the graveyard. Sabbatine deserved the respect the justice showed. Just him, walking to her grave, without the pomp and the distractions of office. In one hand, his cane, the glamored crossbow he kept with him at all times, tapped rhythmicly upon the ground as he approached. In the other, a set of white lillies wrapped in paper. A symbol of peace and gratitude for what the paladin's sacrifice had gained. Soon enough, he arrived at the grave site, and stood beside the oak tree, looking out towards the city and waiting for the others.

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 27/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 6/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Unseeing Teleport, True Teleport
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h)

Seeing Linath in the distance made Erin smile, the half-elf had come a long way since Jacques had picked her up from the orphanage and allowed her to tag along on their adventures.

Standing in line, Erin realized she must be a strange sight. Dressed like a noble lady, entering the city on foot all on her own. Though  her staff of carved wood with a ruby hovering at the focal point, made it clear she was a mage. At least judging from the hushed whispers coming from a group of nearby merchants.

Soon enough, Erin was at the front of the line. After handing her identity token to the guard registering entries at the gate, she turned toward Linath Do you want to tag along toward the graveyard, or are you hoping for Jacques to also enter the city through this gate?

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 14, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 27, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 26/26 *Kismet*: 8/8 *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None


The half-elf, squared her shoulders as Erin approached, "Lady Erin," she said with a slight bow, "light and truth, as always an honour." She tried to hide the slight wince on her face at the mention of her father. 

Fifteen years... 

She had seen him of course. Mostly in passing, she hadn't yet really been able to speak to him. At least not like before. "I'm sure Monsieur Valois can find his own way. I would be most pleased to accompany you along the way." she said, a bit more awkwardly than she had intended.

"Chevalier Faithhand is in good health I hope?" she continued as a black carriage entered through the gates passing them by."If my contacts in the capital are to be trusted I hear Elise has joined young master Charles as a candidate for the Sword Knights? And Anya, Myra, and little Mikhail they're progressing well in their respective studies too I should think?"

Liinath felt her face filling with heat and was thankful, for once, she took so much after her birth father, hoping her cheeks were not visibly flushed. When had things become so strange? Why did she now find it so hard to do the simplest things, like make small conversation with an old friend? She looked at Erin, perhaps a bit more sheepishly than she meant to as the women wound their way through the street towards their sombre destination.

----------


## Kallimakus

There is some grumbling at the gates as the black carriage trundles past, the driver waved through after presenting his documents. LeDroit is the first through to the city proper. The passage of the wagon seems to have an effect on the line, since soon a group of additional hands comes to process the growing throng, wearing the Keys of Abadar. They set up a Ward, chanting prayers and forming a golden circle before the gate. Linath recognizes the ritual as a Clarity ward, meant to thwart obfuscation, mixed with Candor, compelling one to answer truthfully. Such a setup is not something that ordinary guards could make. People stream through swiftly, with the necessary questions asked and answered. There is still some distrust of magic among the populace here, and some choose to be processed normally. 

The captain, clearly hoping for a different reaction, looks dejected, then salutes. "It is as you say. Well, men! Let's go make ourselves useful!"
He turns to LeDroit. "It is an honour to have you visit us, Justice."

His way to the graveyard is blocked by a distressed-looking priest. His eyes widen at the sight of an official of Abadar. "I-" he stammers, "The Gardens are closed this morning" he manages to blurt out.

Linath and Erin make their way through the gate as well, and head towards the Gardens of Pharasma. They spy a priest talking to an acquaintance of theirs.

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 27/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 6/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Unseeing Teleport, True Teleport
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h)

Somewhat embarrassed by the formality, Erin answered. "There is no need to be so formal. Haven't I told you multiple times that you are like part of my family? Jacques Valois is almost like a brother to me after all. The years spent together facing constant danger have tied a strong bond between all of us."

Receiving her identity token from the guard, Erin passes through the gate and starts walking towards the Gardens of Pharasma. "My dear husband is doing well. He wanted to come, but I eventually convinced him to he had to deal with a mountain of paperwork that has piled up over the past week. I promised I would be back by dinner, but today I would rather share memories of Sabbatine with those who were there." She continued. "As for the children, I hope I get time to pay a visit to Elise and Charles today. To make sure Elise is adjusting to life in the capital. I am reading The Birth of Light and Truth with Anya these days, and I can feel the resonance of Sarenrae within her at some of the passages. Myra and litte Mikhail are also doing well, playing with the other children."

Approaching the Gardens, Erin could see a priest talking to none other than Justice Leander LeDroit. That would explain the black carriage earlier.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 14, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 27, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 26/26 *Kismet*: 8/8 *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None


Erin's words held a magic all their own. Linath felt something inside her begin to loosen, her shoulders seemed to slump a bit as she took in a breath. _Family_. Too long had she confined herself to a world of acquiescences, superiors and quarry. Her father, Erin, Iseru, Sabbatine, even Justice LeDroit they were more than simply friends. 

There was something though... She felt it again as if a chill had run through her, something else, something more. "*-closed this morning.*"

Oisillon quickened her pace. "Something's wrong." she muttered examining in the priest, the way he stood, nervously shifting his weight, the motion of his hands, he seemed... _afraid_? She had spent nearly a decade reading people, it was plain enough something here was amiss. "Erin." she said, drawing her hood down, while casting a cautious glance over the Justice, priest and the garden.

----------


## paradox26

Jacques is already within the city, and loiters by the gates, having a coffee while he watches for the others to enter. He feels a chill as he sees the black carraige of LeDroit go past, the Justice visible through the window. He sees Erin and his daughter arrive and start to chat. He precedes them towards the Garden, wanting to be in place before they stop talking and reach it themselves.

He arrives at the Garden, and silently makes his way inside. He draws little attention, as he is modestly dressed, and carries no evident weapons. He also doesn't have the look of a mage, and is surely not a priest of any known order. He approaches LeDroit, wanting to get the most difficult of the introductions out of the way first. Besides, he wouldn't want to force the others to choose sides if things turned bad between the two men.

"Greetings Lord Justice. It has been...quite some time. I trust you are well?" he says, his voice hoarse and just above a whisper.

----------


## Genth

LeDroit looks down at the priest blocking his way, eyes narrowing slightly. The judge's gaze flicks out over what he can see of the gardens, suspicious though calm before he replies. "Good morrow, sir. I have come to pay my respects to a lost hero. So you will excuse me if I question this closure: why are the Gardens closed?" he asks before his conversation is interjected by the arrival of Jacques. 

The tiefling turns as the man approaches and greets him, responding with a nod of his head. A slight... tightening of LeDroit's jaw and the squeeze of his cane reveal the tension Valois' presence immediately presents. "Monsieur Valois. Greetings as well. I have not seen you for some years, you are here for Sabbatine?" he asks, gently enough. "The gardens I am told are closed, though I have asked for the reason why."

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 27/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 6/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Unseeing Teleport, True Teleport
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h)

Following Linath's gaze, Erin could see the distressed look of the priest. "It sure looks that way" she said to Linath "That priest looks like he has seen a ghost, and then spent all night failing to put the ghost to rest."

Seeing no reason to loiter around, Erin donned the spiraling comet that was her holy symbol of Pharasma, letting it rest visibly on her chest. While she wasn't officially part of the Pharasman church, she had studied The Bones Land in a Spiral and would offer prayers to the Lady of Graves. Especially when seeking to divine the future or when encountering undead that need to be destroyed. Though it had been a long time since last she needed to deal with any proper undead host, and she had children and a husband to take care of now. These days she would focus more on Pharasma's aspect as a midwife than that of putting undead to rest.

"Jacques, I hope you have been well." Erin said as she approached Jacques, LeDroit, and the priest. "Greetings Lord Justice. There was a time I wouldn't have thought I would say this, but it really has been too long."  She continued, nodding towards LeDroit.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 14, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 27, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 26/26 *Kismet*: 8/8 *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None


Once they had drawn closer Oisillion could see there was the distraught looking priest of Phrasma, Justice LeDroit and a third figure. _Papa?!_ "Justice LeDroit," she said switching to Celestial, her eyes all the while trained on her father. "I hope all is well with you, Justice." He looked almost exactly as she remembered him, she thought as her gaze lingered on the well muscled duergar, without meeting his eyes.

She switched to Dwarven, a slight darklands accent lingered in her speech, "You look well..." she stammered for a moment, not sure how to continue,"... Monsieur Valois." She quickly turned to face the priest who seemed increasingly unnerved by their arrival. "Is everything in good order Father?"

----------


## Kallimakus

The priests rubs his hands nervously. He eyes the people, recognition flickering in his eyes as his eyes move from one to another. "Y-you are the heroes..." he says, speaking Breizh, awestruck. "Jaques Valois, Erin, Linath, Justice LeDroit... I have *grave* news" he says, with heavy emphasis. "I'm sorry, I can't help it. There was a disturbance in the night..." 

"Lord Justice LeDroit, to answer, I fear a most terrible sin has been committed. All our wards pierced, bodies stolen from the blessed soil, deprived of their rest"

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 14, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 27, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 26/26 *Kismet*: 8/8 *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None


The news of the desecration shocks and horrifies her, she quickly attempts to mask her emotion. Her knees almost buckle as dread grips her heart and a shiver runs through her. _Sabbatine._ She wants to run to the grave but must maintain her composure. Oisillon reaches into a small fissure that appears next to her withdrawing _Enfileur de Clé_ a large ornate crossbow made of polished black wood with golden hued metal and inlays. "Lord Justice, the local authorities should be informed." With one fluid motion the Inquisitor removes her cloak placing it into the the small rip in space as she shoulders her crossbow and adjusts the quiver strapped to her back. "I'll begin examining the gardens for tracks and abnormalities..." she continues as she begins to enter the desecrated burial grounds before pausing, "... with your permission Justice?"

----------


## Palanan

Across the broad cobbled street from the ironwrought gate to the Gardens, from beneath one of the planetrees lining the avenue, a shape in shadow watches the priest and the newcomersa shape that eyes might slide past without quite seeing, slender with a spill of pale hair, the hue of wafting curls from a candle just gone out.

----------


## Genth

A flicker of pain crosses the Justice's face at the utterly deadpan pun, but it is swiftly followed by genuine concern and a tough of anger. His grip on the walking stick tightens. 

"You will permit the Inquisitor to enter, by my authority by the Hand." he says to the priest, giving Oisillon a curt nod, gaze sweeping the part of the gardens he can see. "I appreciate that Lady Pharasma's servents may have their own investigations to do, but Inquisitor Oisillon is one of the, if not the best. You will tell me as many details as you can muster. Madame Erin... Valois." he pauses, as always finding it difficult to speak Jacques name without at least a touch of anger. "Any assistance you can proffer would be greatly appreciated. This is a gr-" he glares at the priest "A very _serious_ crime"

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 14, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 27, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 26/26 *Kismet*: 8/8 *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None


Returning the judge's nod, she precedes to enter the desecrated gardens, striving to maintain her focus and praying the Sabbatine's rest remains undisturbed. Carefully she makes her way through the garden along the path to Sabbatine's grave looking for any tracks or signs of passage, magical or mundane, and any disturbances. She lets her gaze slip between the material and immaterial realms, examining the wards and magics of the other graves along the way pausing at those that bare signs of being disturbed.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolls from the OOC:
*Heightened Awareness -* (1d20+26)*[35]* to search for any signs of magic (not looking at Erin)
*Impossible Tracker -* (1d20+33)[*52]* looking for any tracks/signs of disturbance body snatching or transportation.

She'll try to not if there seem to be any commonalities to the disturbed/robbed graves by looking at the grave stones. Age, Family Name, race, region of origin, gender etc.

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 27/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 6/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Unseeing Teleport, True Teleport
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h)

"Bodies stolen from the blessed soil, deprived of their rest." Erin had expected there to be some sort of problem bothering the priest, but for it to be minor in the grand scale of things. If this had been a graveyard near some backwater village then maybe it would have been minor. But Lyonesse was a real city with Pharasmin tending to the Gardens. It seemed inconceivable for a lone necromancer to steal some bodies to experiment on from this graveyard. No, the wards would have been sufficient to deal with most minor threats.

And what of Sabbatine? 15 years ago Erin had failed to provide the support required, Sabbatine had been standing there as a beacon of hope fighting off the Beast. Just like that, her life was snuffed out. Now her body was being deprived of its rest as well. Erin could feel the overwhelming loss and pain in her heart, dark thoughts blaming herself for allowing this to come to pass.

Hearing Justice LeDroit's words brought Erin back to the present. Yes, she would have to assist with the investigation. Her perspective would be different from that of a Justice of the Hand, and her knowledge of Pharasmin rites as well as various types of undead could very well prove invaluable.

Nodding to herself Erin spoke up. "You are quite right Lord Justice. While you get a through report from the good Priest here, I will search the Gardens for any clues. Then after we share our findings, we can have a look at what happened here. I know a prayer where we can share a vision of events that unfolded here in the past, though even such divinations can be thwarted and riddled with misdirections. If you require any other divinations, you have but to ask. While you shouldn't rely only on them, I can seek out answers from both past, present, and the future"

----------


## paradox26

Jacques is shocked at the disturbance to the long awaited discussion, but the news is sufficiently grave that it is more than forgivable. He nods slightly as Le Droit suggests a search for clues. He bows slightly, in a manner that is deliberately unclear as to whether it is fully sincere or touched with mockery. "I shall of course aid in the search. I am not as skilled as Erin at looking into the past, but I still have keen eyes," he says. He leaves and starts to search the graveyard for signs of what may have occurred.


*Spoiler: OOC actions*
Show


(1d20+19)[*27*] Perception check on a search of the graveyard.

----------


## Kallimakus

The priest nods his meek acceptance. "Of course, Justice. I had hoped this could have been... err... internal. But my mastery of the Arts pales before yourself and your peers." While the man is middle-aged, he does not project much confidence. It could be that he is shaken by whatever transpired. Entering the graveyard, the usual aesthetics of a garden soon giving way to a trail of devastation. Ground dragged open. Gravestones upturned. cutting a swathe through the graves, heedless of the carefully kept paths, it finishes in the vicinity of the grave of Sabbatine. The ground there has been torn up, as though something was forcibly dragged out of the ground. The grass around it is blackened in a circular radius, burnt, and the air is thick with magical energy left over. Several other graves in the vicinity have been torn up, the bodies inside dug up, bones cracked open by what must be monstrous teeth.

Apart from the scale and location, it could have been done by a pack of ghouls, nearly feral undead (or close enough) that sometimes turn their hungry eyes to untended or isolated boneyards.

Oisillon, Erin and Jaques head to the grave while Justice LeDroit interrogates the priest.
"Yes, of course" the priest says. "I am Pierre Levar. I have been a tender here for five years. Tonight, the wards broke. The senior priests convened at the temple and headed to investigate. I was also..." he pauses, choked up. "It was dark, such that it swallowed our lights. Tender Marcelle invoked a miracle, or tried to. Her words were cut short, and there were sounds of struggle as the tide of darkness rolled forward. I... I made myself scarce after the screams." he says, ashamed. "I haven't seen any of the others..."

Oisillon can sense a tangle of frayed enchantments, remnants of powerful abjurations scattered about the site of Sabbatine's grave. Absent is the general hallowing that should have been spread over the entire area. She can sense other auras. Necromancy, Evocation and Conjuration.

Jaques follows the trail along to the edge of the wall, shattered, the iron and stone reinforced with enhancements torn asunder, along with the wards they served to anchor. He spies a dozen or so sets of footprints, mostly fleshed, two of them massive in size, with general humanoid shape but with bestial claws. A single set of booted prints is present, but they appear to start on the street outside the graveyard abruptly without further prints. Oisillon can sense a lingering aura of conjuration, and no signs of escape by flight or similar means. They simply popped into existence at the location. There are faded marks on the cobblestone in that region.

Erin calls the rest to view the past with her. Focusing on Sabbatine's grave. Eyes cast into the past, the devastated gravesite remains as dark falls, sunrise rewinds and darkness falls. flashes go by. Darkness, lights, shapes approaching, then the tomb intact. Finding the right location, she refocuses. Starting from the beginning. Entering into the range of the spell is a group, headed by two stooped, monstrous humanoids, flesh pallid and rotten, knocking down tombstones and tearing at the ground. They are followed by smaller creatures, some type of ghouls, that spread out, picking at fresher graves. Lastly is a cloaked and hooded stranger bearing a skull-tipped staff.  The group makes their way towards the gravesite of Sabbatine, to be thwarted by a ward. Golden light springs forth, searing one of the giants that steps back. The mage steps forward, then pauses. He speaks a spell, cloaking the group in inky darkness that spreads over the grave and its surroundings. Sabbatine's grave seems untouched, the ward keeping the magic at bay.
Priests approach the darkness with lamps and spell-lights, which fail to penetrate the dark. A woman, white-haired, old but still seemingly fit, raises a holy symbol and starts chanting a prayer to Pharasma, before a giant hand clamps on her throat, stopping the words, and the dark spills over her. The other priests waver, two turn to flee. One, Pierre, manages to escape safely.
The darkness remains, but there is discourse, in brutish, clipped Brezih, and a single voice in Nexril.
"We eat?"
"You may have the others. But the matriarch will prove useful. Keep her intact."
"Eat!"
There are screams, crunching and cries that are cut short.

They return their sight to the grave, a pocket in the shadow. The golden energies form a barrier around it, keeping the impenetrable darkness at bay. They hear the mage chant again, the sounds of a spell going off and a vast skeletal hand, alone as great as the giant, pressing against the raised ward, sizzling black where it makes contact. The ward shatters like glass, the giant fingers pressing into the earth before the darkness spills in to cut the vision. 
"One more site" the spellcaster says.
Another cast spell, and the darkness, the group and Sabbatine's remains are gone.

*Spoiler: Religion - Ghouls*
Show

Ghouls are people teetering at the edge of undeath. Technically alive in that they can still starve, they are corpse-eaters, cannibals, tainted and cursed in equal measure to only gain sustenance in kinflesh. Threat to ordinary folk, they are generally kept at bay by the priesthood of Pharasma, and hunted by agents of the Hand or roving adventurers.

More powerful varieties exist, mostly in books of obscure lore with the secrets of their creation excised. The most potent are Abhorrant ghouls, believed to be the giant equivalent of a ghoul. Descriptions match what Erin's vision shows.

----------


## Genth

LeDroit frowns, a sense of anger resonating from the older judge. Then, with a breath, and a glance around to make sure the pair are alone, he settles his shoulders, and speaks with a low, but calm voice."I understand your hesitance, Monseiur. But if your fellows have been taken - perhaps even killed, it is no time to worry about reputation. If there is a next time, and I pray there is not, you must go to the authorities immediately." he explains, and reaches out to place a hand on the priest's shoulder. It is rare for the Justice to show compassion in this way, but he had learned from his years, and this was a poor man terrified by what he had witnessed. 

Leading the priest back into the gardens, he confers with the others gathered, thinking. "Ghouls led by a Necromancer, and not simply feeding, but willing to break through a barrier for the sake of claiming one corspe." he summises, anger filling his voice once more. "But Tender Marcelle would seem to be alive... Oisillon, Madame Erin, might you be able to scry her location, if Tender Levar here can provide a possession?"

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 23/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 4/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Witness the City, Past Sight
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h)

Sitting down, Erin could feel tears runnning down her cheeks. It still felt unthinkable for Sabbatine's grave to be desecrated in such a fashion. What could drive a living being to disregard the natural order of life and death to such a degree?

Considering Justice LeDroit's words for a moment, she answered "I could scry upon Tender Marcelle's location if I am provided one of her possessions, or better yet a piece of her body such as a lock of hair. I would however recommend against doing so unless we have no other option."

After pausing for a moment trying to regain her composure, Erin continued. "Wards against scrying are easier to come by than protections against most divinations. I know of a way to detect any attempt to scry a creature, object, or location within close visinity of a target, and any such attempt would likely reveal the location of the seer as well as a visual image of them. I am certain there are other ways to hide from scrying. As such I think the danger of revealing what we know outweighs the potential benefit of getting a visual confirmation of whatever horror Tender Marcelle is currently being subjected to."

Erin shivered, far too often visions from gazing into the past, present, or future would leave images burned into her mind that she would rather have never experienced. "Lord Justice, if you still wish for me to scry upon Tender Marcelle then I will comply. But first let me extend my senses throughout Lyonesse. It would seem like the Necromancer teleported here, which could imply they have spent some time studying this location to gain familiarity."

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Erin uses Witness The City to gather information using Perception -5 instead of Diplomacy. Topics of interest would include anyone studying the Gardens and nearby streets, any talk about unusual activity within the criminal underworld (new arrivals, established criminals breaking their patterns, or surprising shifts in power).

*Perception* - (1d20+44)[*60*]

----------


## Palanan

The shape has drifted closer, listening intently without seeming to be focused on anything at all.

In one hand, barely visible beneath the grey cloak, an elaborately painted mask is on the verge of slipping free.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 14, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 27, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 23/26 *Kismet*: 8/8 *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons: (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit)


Linath's mind was reeling, what she had seen, both with her own eyes, and through Erin's vision...

She felt a strange numbness, or was it an ineffable ache? She needed to focus on the matter at hand, there would time enough later to process things and there were living hostages, those who were depending upon them.

She sighed. Letting her anxiety leave with the exhalation, she centred her mind. The creatures were abominations borne of necromancy, or servants of such. With nigh impossible speed she drew and loaded an ashen grey bolt in her crossbow. If she was to be working with Erin again she would definitely need to ready her goggles, she removed them from the pouch at her waist and fastened them, letting them rest above her brow to be lowered when needed. 

They may need to move far and fast should the need arise, she went to each of her companions in turn, tracing her own personal sigil of recall on each of them as she passed by. Her hand lingering a bit longer on her father than the others, it had seemed ages since sh last marked him. The Inquisitor shook her head, she need to stay focused. She went few meters from Erin and stood guard as the mage seemed to extend her senses outward. A new hunt had begun.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Loading crossbow w/ Cryptstone bolt, smoked googles are out and readied. Spending 3 spell points to make Erin, LeDroit and Jacques Teleport Beacons, duration is 11 hours. When Iseru makes herself known I will likely do the same for her.

----------


## Palanan

Iseru will slip forward, uncertain of her welcome.

----------


## Kallimakus

The priest nods, grateful for LeDroit's words, stern but kind. "I will not hesitate in the future." the priest says. "Of course, I shall provide something of hers" Pierre says, leaving them to retreat to the main temple.

Erin casts her divination, and flickering scenes drift past her. She parses through mountains of information, events of the past days playing around her in quick flashes, pieces vying for her attention. Their petty machinations and grumbling about the Hand aside, there is something there. A man, named Roch, visiting some of the shadier characters in Lyonesse. She can see the powerful man, dressed in black in a manner of a servant or valet, bearing no obvious weapons and making inquiries. She can hear the phrase 'await the return of the king' repeated, first by Roch and then by others among the shady circles. This is somewhat odd, as Sancour has not had kings, nor have her vassal states had such since their joining.

He can see this Roch on the street where the wall was breached, making marks on the street night after night, leaving and returning each morning, except the last. Today. He was not among the group that attacked the graveyard, which means he is either in Lyonesse or freshly departed.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(You may roll History, Geography or Local to learn more of relevant details to the cryptic notion, or use magic. Each tells a slightly different angle)

Edit: Actually, Witness the City allows Erin to tell that Roch indeed left the city, slipping out to the North by climbing the wall, and leaving her Divination

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 23/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 4/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Witness the City, Past Sight
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h), Teleport Beacon (11h)

Sharing the whispers of the shady parts of Lyonesse about this man named Roch with the rest, Erin pondered upon what the phrase 'await the return of the king' could mean. She would have to leave this investigation in the Lord Justice's hands, but she could at least provide a litte assistance before returning to her husband and children.

Seeing a pale shape drifting out of the shadows, her eyes brightened slightly in recognition. Still shaken by the horrors that had disturbed Sabbatine's rest, Erin forced a smile as she greeted this old friend. "Iseru, is that really you?" At least her tears had dried for now.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


*Knowledge:Geography* - (1d20+16)[*20*]
*Knowledge:History* - (1d20+16)[*34*]
*Knowledge:Local* - (1d20+6)[*19*]

----------


## Palanan

Iseru might be wafting on some unseen breeze, watching something far beyond Erin.

Idreamedor not dreamed, I_saw_.

_They_ had whispered to her, had fleered their foreknowledge in the fraying shreds of her dreams, taunting her with _what_ but not _whom_.

She had been many nights painting this mask, a star-mask, a heavens-mask, for Sabbatines celestial journey.  Now it verges on slipping from her fingertips, the empty eyes staring across the troubled ground.

.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 14, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 27, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 23/26 *Kismet*: 8/8 *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons: (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit)

Oisillon looked to to LeDroit, "Lord Justice, if I were to be charged by the Hand or an _Officer of the Court_ to pursue and bring this 'Roch' for interrogation I could set out at once." there was something familiar, a feeling she had, then she heard a voice she hadn't heard in quite some time.

"Iseru?" she turned to face the ever elegant and enigmatic fetchling.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Geography* - (1d20+6)[*11*]
*History* - (1d20+1)[*8*]
*Local* - (1d20+9)[*23*]

----------


## Genth

LeDroit listened intently to Erin's revelation, a stormy looking coming over his features. "Return of the King, and a predeliction for Necromancy. Seine, perhaps?" he murmurs to himself, thinking. When Oisilion spoke up he turned to her, eyes clouded for a moment before he gives his head a small shake. "No. Moving that swiftly and openly could present issues. However, we should contact the guard and-" he begins to say before Iseru interrupts, and the Justice's eyes widen. He lifts his walking stick, and for a moment his hand hovers close to his pouches and vials. 

"The Murderer." he says to Iseru, voice filled with venom, but he lowers his walking stick as soon as he had raised it. "I had assumed you had vanished into the darkness forever. I take it you have been listening to this discussion?"

----------


## Palanan

voices, Iseru murmurs, perhaps in answer to LeDroit and perhaps otherwise.  There areso many voices.  Hers is silent now.

She glances down to the mask, tilting her head as if she sees it for the first time, uncertain how it came to be balanced on the tips of her fingers.  

I tell stories now, she says into the air between them all.  Her story...isnt over?

----------


## paradox26

Jacques is unfocused in his vision, looking deep into the history of himself and this city. He cannot recall a being named Roch at any time, though he had not been into the city in some years, in fear of LeDroit. He wipes a tear from his face at the thought of the missing Sabbatine. He refocuses on the present, looking at the others and saying, "Perhaps the king returning is one who once sought to rule, though they never managed it. They simply consider themselves to have been the king in all but name, and they now return to seize their supposed throne? It would make sense. Though I would expect that to seize a city they would need an army, and we would surely have heard if one was being raised nearby. So it must be an individual or small band trying to take power. Probably a sole individual, judging by the King part. They will have others working for them, like this Roch. Perhaps they may even be a match for us."

----------


## Kallimakus

They stand by the open grave of their friend. There was a choice to be made. Innately, they can't tell where the presumed necromancer and his ghoul goons teleported to. They had lead on one that might, Roch. They had another lead, more vague, regarding the province of Seine, and a king. News generally travelled fast, so any return was still a prospect for a future. 

And while an army could not be assembled in secret on the surface, there are a few less savoury options. If this Roch was an associate of both the king and the necromancer, perhaps they were in league. A necromancer could assemble a host on demand. Oisillon and Jaques also knows another way. The people of the Dark Below had paths aplenty, and many unsavoury races made their home beneath the earth in numbers.

Of course, a legitimate king would be ill-received with such allies.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 14, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 27, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 23/26 *Kismet*: 8/8 *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons: (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit)


Linath let's out a long breath, her eyes turning to survey the scene of the desecration, once again. "Very well, Lord Justice. How then shall we precede?" she slumps against the tree that had once stood watch over Sabbatine's grave. She looks in turn from the empty grave to each of her companions, her brow knits for a momment as if she has forgotten something, before it passes as swiftly as it had occurred. "Fifteen years?" she says to no one and everyone. "The back of the Beast is broken, isn't it? The cancer removed..." Unconsciously she fidgets with her the holy symbol around her neck awaiting answers that none of them may have.

----------


## Genth

LeDroit ponders for a few moments more, his eyes looking out to the sky and narrowed. "Although I would like more, I believe that from what we know now, this Roch criminal is a key aspect. He is the most likely to know where the grave robbers crawled away to. But apprehending him openly would only cause his associates to scurry into the shadows." he explains, looking to the others. "And the wider aspect of this crime appears political in nature. To my knowledge the throne of Seine is scoffed at, with no legitimate heirs, but the presence and use of Necromancy makes an obvious case that living heirs may not be what is in mind." he lays out. "So the most immediate course of action must be to contain and speak to Roch without alerting any nefarious allies the scum may have."

----------


## paradox26

Jacques nods at LeDroit's words. "I agree. I think Roch is our best option for a lead. Is any of you able to restrict the use of divination magic, so we can capture him without giving away to his masters that he has been caught?  As for the heirs to the throne, I doubt that they are involved. It wouldn't be in keeping with the use of necromacy. And those beneath the surface may be involved as an army, but would be unlikely to be accepted by the people of the kingdom. So it sounds like an army of surface humanoids, most likely. Roch can tell us more, I am certain." He looks at LeDroit, and adds, "Much as you just said, I fear. I can offer no ideas other than a confirmation of what you suggest." He looks a little sheepish at the acknowledgement.

----------


## Kallimakus

The course is set, then. They know that Roch left the city over the wall and continued on foot, so far as they could see. He may well have rendezvoused with others further out, but they can reach the start of his trail to follow it.

The priest, Pierre, would report this situation to the local Justice, unless instructed not to. The people here could see to sorting out the details and send any information to LeDroit should he request it be so.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 14, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 27, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 22/26 *Kismet*: 8/8 *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons: (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru)


Oisillon, slings her cross bow under her arm and looks each of her companions solidly in the eyes, holding each of their gazes for a few seconds before speaking."I agree a certain level of caution and ..." she pauses for a moment, as if mustering the strength for some difficult task, "...'formality' are needed."

"However, I think there is a unique urgency to our situation that requires _immediate_ action." She looks to LeDroit for a split-second before turning her gaze to Erin, "I am confident that between Erin and myself, this 'Roch' cannot escape. We _will_ find him. Apprehend him," and she returns her attention to the Tiefling, "and bring him to _justice_. But we must act _now._"

"Iseru, will you come with us?" she says taking the fetchling's hand in hers and tracing he arcane mark on her palm. "we would no doubt benefit from your blade, should we face trouble."

The inquisitor squares her shoulders turning to look towards the wall over which Roch disappeared. "So, one last 'adventure' then?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Unless Iseru rejects, Linath makes her a Teleport Beacon.

----------


## Genth

LeDroit nods, agreeing with Oisillon's plan. "You lead the hunt, Inquisitor. We shall follow upon your nose, so to speak." he says, and permits himself a small smile. "Indeed. Though the circumstances be dark... it seems that we join forces once more. Even with you, Valois." he says, acknoledging the old foe and lifting up his walking stick. He gives it a small twirl, and in a flicker, it is replaced by a launching crossbow of dark wood and gilded edges, the symbol of the hand upon the butt. 

The Justice follows Oisillon as she leads the chase for this Roch criminal.

----------


## paradox26

Jacques nods slightly at the sight of his daughter taking the lead in the hunt, as is her rightful position. He then acknowledges LeDroit's words with a shallow bow. Deep enough to show respect, not so deep as to show submission. He prepares himself for the hunt, which doesn't take a great deal of time, as his fists are his weapons, and those are always at the ready. He looks to his daughter to lead the hunt onward, feeling the old sense of thrill at the chase for evildoers.

----------


## Palanan

Iseru, who had been gazing hollowly into the distance above the desecrated grave, abruptly pulls her hand away when Oisillon tries to hold it, turning an unsettling stare on the drow.

She holds it for a long, unpleasant moment, then glances to Erin as if they had been chatting easily all along.  Where does the story take us?

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 23/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 4/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Witness the City, Past Sight
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h), Teleport Beacon (11h)

Erin felt like a headace was building up. While they had found some clues, the puzzle only grew for each clue they hand uncovered. Her thoughts were interrupted when Oisillon presented the plan.

Erin nodded in agreement "Yes, we need to question Roch and should try to catch up to him before the trail grows cold. I promised to be home by dinner, so we better hurry up."

She was about to fall back into thought when Iseru asked her a question. "Where will this take us?" Erin whispered, half to herself and half to Iseru. "The grave of a hero desecrated, a necromancer shrouded in darkness, and an ancient king fated to return. If only I knew the right question then perhaps I could also find an answer about where this story will take us the coming week."

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 17/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 4/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Witness the City, Past Sight
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h), Teleport Beacon (11h)

There was no telling what trouble they would encounter as they chased down Roch. As such, Erin might as well make sure everyone was ready for trouble. Speaking up she said "If you accept, then I will grant you Iomedae's blessing to help shield you from harm and strengthen your sword arms, as there is no telling what dangers we will encounter during this chase. Though I do not remember what blessings the Lord Justice requires."

With that Erin speaks words of power, blessing Oisillon, Jacques, and Iseru. As they set out to hunt Roch.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Oisillon: Shield Aegis (+4 Shield to AC), 16h & The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks), 16h
Discharge The Wheel when making a single attack roll, saving throw, skill check, ability check, initiative roll, or concentration check to gain a +12 insight bonus to the check.

Jacques: Deflection Aegis (+4 Deflection to AC), 16h & The Wheel (+2 Insight bonus to Saving Throws, Combat Maneuver Checks, and CMD), 16h
Discharge The Wheel to when making a single attack roll, saving throw, skill check, ability check, initiative roll, or concentration check to gain a +12 insight bonus to the check.

Iseru: Shield Aegis (+4 Shield to AC), 16h & The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Saving Throws), 16h
Discharge The Wheel to when making a single attack roll, saving throw, skill check, ability check, initiative roll, or concentration check to gain a +8 insight bonus to the check.

By the way, did Pierre Levar get us some possessions or possibly a lock of hair from Tender Marcelle's quarters. So that we have something to work with if we decide to try to scry her.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 22/26 *Kismet*: 8/8 *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (16/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (16/16 hrs)


Linath accepts the blessing, and smiles at Erin, she feels a tinge of guilt at the moment of excitement she feels at the thought of battling at Erin's side again. Things are different now. Not like before. She has Melvin, Charles, Elise, Anya, Myra and Mikhail to think of now. What must be going through her mind?

"Thank you, Erin," she pauses, "if you, I mean if Sir Faithhand..." the half-elf looks away, "...I mean your family must be expecting you. Thank you is all." Feeling foolish she pats her pouch and quickly changes the subject, "Believe it or not, I've a wagon in here. You all can ride in the wagon while I take point on Roch's trail. We just need some horses. Anyone have a few stored in a pouch perchance?"

----------


## Genth

With a shake of his head, LeDroit gestures for the others to follow him as he makes his way towards the guardhouses. "For this, I will request assistance from the city. They should be able to provide us swift horses." he says. Once at the guardhouse he speaks to the local captain, explaining the seriousness of the request, though giving few details, and asking for enough horses for the group.

----------


## Kallimakus

The local guardhouse is near the gate they entered. He sees a familiar captain there. They have a brief talk, and are led to the stables. The man asks a few questions, but is satisfied that it is for a pursuit of a criminal.
"We can provide a place for interrogation or holding if you need it, Justice" he tells LeDroit.

Horses are brought out for the party, a total of six are brought out. Large and rugged animals, suited for carrying a big man, and trained not to be spooked by people or noises.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Combat trained heavy horses

----------


## Genth

"You have my thanks, Captain." LeDroit says, making sure to sign a small docket and hand it over to ensure a record is kept. "If I recall rightl, Inquisitor, you had a useful tool, a wagon." he begins to say, getting atop his mount with ease and looking to the others. "Once we have him, he can be guarded in that on our return. Now you have his trail, lead the way." he said to the tracker.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 22/26 *Kismet*: 8/8 *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (16/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (16/16 hrs)


Although it had been some time since she'd last ridden, these mounts seemed well trained and suited to their work. Perhaps it was best for them to ride out in pursuit and then return by cart after catching their quarry. LeDroit's ability to quickly assess a situation and produce results, it seemed, was not simply anecdotal. Once in the saddle Oisillon, lay Enfileur de Clé across her thighs and adjusted her quiver slightly. 

Recalling where Roch had went over the wall she led the party to the spot, her eyes narrowed as she scanned the area, orientating herself from Erin's vision slowly trotting in a wide semi circle before picking up the trail. "This way...", she said as she turned her steed and began the pursuit...

*Spoiler: Rolls - If Needed*
Show


*Impossible Tracker - Tracking* - (1d20+37)[*43*]
*Riding - Ride* - (1d20+14)[*15*]

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 17/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 4/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Witness the City, Past Sight
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h), Teleport Beacon (11h)

Mounting the horse, Erin felt rather awkward. She had never been much of an equestrian, prefering to walk wherever she needed to go on her own two feet. Trying to keep her staff at the ready, while also keeping a hand on the reins and trying to rearrange the skirts of her dress proved quite the challenge. She probably should have chosen some simple and comfortable clothes for traveling today instead of this fancy dress. Luckily the horse seemed well trained and was content to follow the rest of the group.

Soon enough Erin settled into a somewhat comfortable position, allowing her to focus her attention on scanning the surroundings.

*Spoiler: Perception*
Show

*Perception* (1d20+49)[*53*], Erin gains an additional +6 bonus to detect invisible or ethereal creatures.

----------


## Kallimakus

The heroes make their way to the site of crossing outside the wall, and find the trail. For a moment, it has been concealed. After some distance, the foot tracks resume for them to follow. They head into a forest, and there a clearing. On the ground, there are footsteps and hoof prints, ending up in a big mess. Four sets of hoof prints scatter into different directions. Oisillon knows this trick. It is why trackers, even ones of her skill, rarely work alone. Off the tracks themselves, it was difficult to say which belonged to the initial suspect.

In this case, they knew which way Roch was likely going. Four paths to choose.

*Spoiler: Iseru*
Show

In here, her experience in eluding authorities was an asset. It was a trick she had used herself on occasion. Starting from the direction of arrival, the person that was to elude capture would leave on the second trail clockwise. Heading a bit away from Seine and towards the capital, but little enough that they could correct course in an hour.

The exact details vary, but she is familiar enough with the pattern.


*Spoiler: Erin*
Show

Her keen senses allow her to hear breathing, coming from some distance away. Whatever it is, it's out of sight, and from the rhythm, humanoid. She's pretty sure she can pinpoint the location (as though the entity were invisible) but lacks line of sight and effect there.

----------


## paradox26

Jacques mounted the horse with some discomfort, as he was not used to riding. His vow of poverty prevented him from owning a mount, so he never gained any familiarity with horses. Besides, he spent most of his time underground, where they would be useless. He managed to maintain his seat as they rode, however. When the party came to where the tracks split into four, he sat back in the saddle and watched as the trackers did their jobs. He was curious as to how they would be able to figure out which it was, and he always liked to watch experts at work.

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 17/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 4/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Witness the City, Past Sight
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h), Teleport Beacon (11h)

As they stopped studying the tracks splitting into four paths, Erin picked up the faint sound of breathing in the distance. Speaking up in a hushed voice "I am pretty sure a person is hiding in some bushed behind the trees over in that direction. I think we should ask them if they witnessed the trickery that was employed here, though one or two of us should perhaps sneakily circle around to cut off any chance of escape."

----------


## Genth

Turning to Erin and nodding, LeDroit lowers his voice and speaks to the others. Madame Erin, Inquisitor, you take the left. Iseru..." he says, tone immediately flipping to one of cold distaste as he turns to the one he sees still as a murderer. "Take to the shadows, and stay your blade from flesh." he orders. Truthfully, he knows that the masked one is no crazed killer, and would not murder simply from desire, but nevertheless they were dangerous, and needed the order to be explicit. He gives the others a few moments to leave and start to surround the bush before he strides forwards, slipping a tanglefoot bag into his crossbow, and palming a riot grenade in case it is needed.

"ATTENTION, YOU THERE IN THE BUSHES! EMERGE WITH YOUR FACE VISIBLE, AND YOUR HANDS EMPTY AND IN THE AIR, NOW, OR ANSWER TO LeDROIT!" He calls out, loudly, voice filled with the crowd-cowing menace he uses both on the bench and on the streets. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Intimidate - (1d20+20)[*31*] plus inspiration (2d6b1)[*6*] 

Readying an action to fire a tanglefoot bag at the area if they run, assuming I can't actually see them. DC28 Reflex Save, or they are glued to the floor and take penalties. I only have to hit a 10ft square containing them so should be good as long as I don't get a 1

(1d20)[*5*]

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 22/26 *Kismet*: 8/8 *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (16/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (16/16 hrs)

The inquisitor slid form the saddle dropping into a crouch and creeping off towards the left as the Justice had indicated. She keeps her crossbow at the ready as she slowly advances searching for the hidden individual.


*Spoiler: Rolls if Needed*
Show


*Stealth* - (1d20+26)[*46*]
*Perception* - (1d20+30)[*46*]

----------


## Palanan

Iseru slips fluidly from the saddle, down the side of her horse facing away from the trees and bushes LeDroit is shouting at; and then, with the bulk of her horse to block any view of her, she steps through shadow to a spot slightly behind one of the trees, keeping the tree between herself and the point where LeDroit thinks someone is hiding.

*Spoiler*
Show

Stealth
(1d20+23)[*39*]


Her hand curls lightly about empty air, now darkening without regard for the position of the sun, a slim length of sharpened shadow held easily beside her as she listens intently for her prey.

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception
(1d20+13)[*16*]

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 17/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 4/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Witness the City, Past Sight
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h), Teleport Beacon (11h)

Erin dismounts, and readies her staff in case the situation escalates.

----------


## Kallimakus

"Darn!" a woman's voice calls out. "Here I thought I would just be stand still and check you out. Fine, fine."

A woman dressed as a simple peasant girl drops from a tree about seventy feet away, with a nimble landing that gives lie to her attire. She wears a long drab dress, and a cloth covering her hair and ears.  She seems young, and her features are human, rather than elven or more exotic forms. No weapons so far as you can see. She raises her empty hands. "Hang on." she says, looking at the group, or the ones that are in obvious sight, "You're not on the list."

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 22/26 *Kismet*: 8/8 *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (16/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (16/16 hrs)


Oisillon lowers herself into a crouch raising Enfileur de Clé to her shoulder and taking aim on the woman. Linath's eyes flick towards each of her companions in turn and through the bond they share she sends to them,_ I'm in position and ready._ Whilst keeping her crossbow trained on the 'peasant' she carefully examines here and tries to gauge the truthful and meaning of her words. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I am assuming I've succeeded with stealth checks, going to remain hidden for now and:

*Sense Motive* - (1d20+26)[*40*]
*Perception* - (1d20+21)[*33*] to Scout her (acts as appropriate knowledge check to ID)

Ready action to fire if she makes and threatening actions or seems to be attacking/casting a spell etc. Also remember we all have _Bonded Mind_ so basically Line of Effect/Line of Sight telepathy.

----------


## paradox26

Jacques dismounts as the woman comes down from the trees. He starts to circle around her, closing in, but moving to outflank her, just in case she is hostile, though it doesn't sound that way. He watches the trees carefully, in case anyone else is hidden there, but he keeps his body turned towards the young woman. He brushes his sleeves back from his wrists, so that he can more easily attack with his bare hands, should it prove necessary. But other than that minor gesture, he makes no hostile movement.

----------


## Palanan

Iserus companions operate together as fluidly as everand as ever, she seems to be outside whatever binds them, somehow with them yet never truly a part of them.

While they focus on the peasant girl, Iseru watches and listens cautiously all around, alert to any hint that this spy is not alone.

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception
(1d20+13)[*23*]

----------


## Kallimakus

Iseru hears naught but the sounds of the forest, and the steps of her fellow pursuers. For Jaques and Oisillon, there is a sense of familiarity about her that's hard to place. For LeDroit, Iseru and Erin, it is more obvious, since she shares a similar accent to the ones that lived a lifetime beneath the earth. Though her complexion indicates she was not born there. Oisillon figures it out rapidly. 

*Spoiler: Scout*
Show

She is an augmented human. No particular strengths or weaknesses. 

Together with the woman's accent and Oisillon's background, she is likely a slave that has lived her life underground. A trusted one, to be here without a minder. Her dress covers her neck and body such that she can't confirm it.

----------


## Genth

"Please keep your hands raised, mademoiselle." LeDroit says, voice distinctly less harsh than his loud command before, but still firm and officio8s. "I am Justice LeDroit. We are investigating a crime, and I require your cooperation. Tell me first, what it is you mean by "the list"." he asks, and lowers his crossbow - though he keeps his hand close to the trigger. 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Diplomacy (since he is not threatening her) (1d20+24)[*30*] and free inspiration (2d6b1)[*6*]

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 22/26 *Kismet*: 8/8 *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (16/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (16/16 hrs)


The wheels turn in Linath's head, and for a moment she's a child again, in the vast dark beneath the earth. She sends another message to the group,_ I think she's a slave from the darklands_. A flood of emotions overwhelm her for a moment, sadness, fear, loss and _rage_. She catches herself just in time and removes her finger from the trigger, as her hands tense tightly gripping the crossbow. It's been a long, long time she she remembered those days...

_Perhaps she's a runaway. Or maybe this list, she could be rounded up escaped slaves or maybe helping them ... if so how'd she get up here?_ 

*Spoiler: OCC*
Show


Do I know of any openings or routes to the surface or from the surface to the darklands in this area:

*Knowledge Local* - (1d20+13)[*32*]
*Knowledge Dungeoneering* - (1d20+13)[*27*]
*Knowledge Geography* - (1d20+10)[*24*]

----------


## Kallimakus

"Right, certainly." she says, keeping her hands raised. "I'm totally at your mercy here." She casts her eyes about, looking at LeDroit, Erin and Jaques, her eyes lingering on the duergar. "The list is for some people I was expecting to see after the king's men"

*Spoiler: Oisillon*
Show

She knows that there are rumours that the sewers of Lyonese are connected to tunnels that lead to the deep Darklands. She also knows that they are regularly patrolled, and have been audited by dwarven stonemasons and seen as secure. This is a rumour and nothing more.

More relevantly, she knows that a decade or so ago, this region was plagued by nightly raiders from Darklands. They used a tunnel leading up to a cave, about a day's walk away near a village called Fleuvre. It was blocked off, but could have been opened.

She knows of other entrances, but those are days or weeks away. All of them are known if she has informed the authorities.

The only legitimate ways to Darklands are in the dwarven lands due South-East at the edge of Sancour.

----------


## Genth

"Are you a sympathiser to their cause?" LeDroit asks, brow furrowed. He asks carefully, mind working furiously. 

_Steady your nerves, Inquisitor. That pain is behind you and you cannot allow it to interfere with duty. These "Kings men" sound like the murderers we are seeking._ he replies through the connection.

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 17/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 4/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Witness the City, Past Sight
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h), Teleport Beacon (11h)

Erin eased her stance. She could feel the sadness resonating from Linath's message. All the pain and suffering this poor girl who was standing before them must have experienced to show such a brave face when confronted by people like LeDroit, Jacques, and Erin herself. This young women deserved to experience safety, surrounded by family she loved, but first they would have to ask her some questions in order to prevent others from ending up in her situation. With a message Erin asks Linath "Could you check if the Miss has any suspicious magic auras upon her? Just to be on the safe side."

"Do not worry Miss, we do not intend to harm you and if you or your loved ones require protection then we can help." Erin says, with a compassionate smile. "First, I must bother you with some questions. Could you please tell us your name, where you are from, and why you are here?" After pausing, giving the girl some time to answer, Erin continues asking "You mentioned the king's men. Could you please elaborate on who they are? if they have a stronghold and if so where that is? Also do you know of a man named Roch? He should be a powerful man. If you have seen him recently, could you tell us what path that man took?"

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Diplomacy: (1d20+18)[*23*]
Sense Motive: (1d20+25)[*40*]

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 22/26 *Kismet*: 8/8 *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (16/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (16/16 hrs)


Oisillon could feel her face flush at the judge's sound council, _Understood, Lord Justice. Forgive me, I shall not be lax in my duty._ she replied. She turned her attentions to Erin, _I'm looking now..._   focusing on the woman Linath let her perception drift between the material realm and the ephemeral tapestry of magic which was woven throughout.

*Spoiler: OCC*
Show


*Heightened Awareness* - (1d20+30)[*34*] to check for any auras, illusions, residual or active magical effects.

----------


## Kallimakus

Focusing her senses on the woman, Linath can sense an off quality. There is a spell effect active on her, though the exact nature eludes her.

She gazes at LeDroit. Thinking hard about the questions. "Nope!" she says. "Three on one is pushing things. Let's see if you can _convince_ me. The drow named me Ross. That's all you get for free"

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

(1d20+6)[*14*] Initiative.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Those that are hidden (Iseru and Oisillon) have a surprise round, or a readied action by their choice.
Ross is initiating an attack, in case you've readied actions for that.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 21/26 *Kismet*: 8/8 *Martial Focus*: *-* *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru, _Ross_); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (16/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (16/16 hrs)


As soon as Ross moved Oisillon let the cryptstone bolt fly, she aimed slightly askew so that the stone projectile would glance past the woman's head much in the same way a sap might, hoping to disorient and stun the woman, not kill her. Leaving nothing to chance though she charged the bolt as it flew so upon striking her, Ross would be attuned to her and she could locate her, and better, forcefully teleport her to the inquisitor's side. As soon as the bolt was loose she sent to Erin, _Goggles are off, heads up before you blast!_

*Spoiler: Surprise!*
Show


*Initiative* - (1d20+22)[*26*]
*Warping Strike* - (1d20+14)[*34*] included the -4 for non-lethal damage from a lethal weapon, if hit Ross is also a Teleport Beacon.
*Non lethal Damage* - (1d10+27)[*34*] + *Deadly Shot* - (3d10)[*15*] count any 1's or 2's as 3, expend Martial Focus = *50* non-lethal blunt damage.
*Snipping Stealth* - (1d20+16)[*35*] penalties and bonuses for buffs and talents already included.
If Ross is within 30' add +1 to both hit and damage.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 21/26 *Kismet*: 8/8 *Martial Focus*: *-* *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru, _Ross_); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (16/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (16/16 hrs)


Acting on pure instinct and reflex the hunter had reloaded her weapon as if by magic, no sooner had the first bolt flew than a second was already in place, surprised at their quarries resilience yet still wanting to keep her alive the inquisitor aimed her admantine bolt at the woman's foot and let fired again intending to pin her in place.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Move Action:* _Focusing Reload_: reload crossbow with admantine bolt & regain Martial Focus.
*Swift Action:* _Pinning Shot_ (as swift due to hidden); add grappled condition (CMD:25).
*Standard Action:* *Pinning Shot* - (1d20+14)[*32*] included the -4 for non-lethal damage from a lethal weapon, if hit Ross is grappled.
*Non lethal Damage* - (1d10+27)[*31*] + *Deadly Shot* - (3d10)[*10*][*7*][*7*](24) count any 1's or 2's as 3, expend Martial Focus.
*Free Action:* _Unimpeded Positioning_: move 10' and *Sniping Stealth* - (1d20+16)[*25*] penalties and bonuses for buffs and talents already included.

----------


## Kallimakus

After declaring her hostile intent, the woman is brought down by two shots from the concealed hunter. The half-drow spots the enemy move as the bolt rushed towards her, fingers brushing against the fletching but unable to catch or deflect the quarrel.
"Damn it" she manages before collapsing to the ground.

The years between had dulled her skills not at all, not least of which because she remained active. It was enough to end the threat, but now they needed to extract information. At least they had a wagon to transport Ross if they took her captive.

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 17/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 4/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Witness the City, Past Sight
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h), Teleport Beacon (11h)

So the poor girl Ross had grown up enslaved by drow. That would be enough to scar anyone for life. Seeing as Oisillon took care of the threat. Erin walks over to Ross sitting down next to her while saying "Give me two minutes to analyze the magic aura upon her and get a rough idea of where her loyalties lie before we wake her up." Speaking words of power a halo of light surrounds Erin as she studies Ross, before Erin banishes the halo once more.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Erin spends a minute of meditation to divine for magical auras.
Spellcraft: (1d20+18)[*35*] to identify the auras.
She then spends another minute of meditation to divine for loyalties.

----------


## Kallimakus

*Spoiler: Divinations*
Show

Divine Magic allows her to detect that she is under the effect of Stabilize Aegis. In addition to this, the effect is imbued with Status. Whoever cast it is aware of her fall.

For her loyalties, her hierarchy is her peers, herself, then power

----------


## Genth

With a curt nod as Ross falls, LeDroit taps his crossbow and returns it to its walking stick state, moving forwards and coming to a halt a few feet from where Erin sits down next to her. "Good decision, Madame Erin. Inquisitor, are you able to find any further tracks here? Roch is likely to have come through here, and any information is vital." he says, and stares down at the woman. "We should interrogate her here - taking her back to the city would take a long time. Once you have tested her auras, make her comfortable and bring her around." he gives a small chuckle, and the sight is oddly chilling. "There is an old technique used by lawgivers. One portrays themselves as warm and friendly, the other as cold and capable of harm. This seems like an opportunity to utilize that technique."

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 21/26 *Kismet*: 8/8 *Martial Focus*: *-* *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru, _Ross_); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (16/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (16/16 hrs)


Inquisitor Oisillon, rises shouldering _Enfileur de Clé_ she walks towards where Erin kneels over the woman, and where the judge has taken up his position. "Should you wish, Lord Justice, I can set up a small camp wagon here," she points to the space between Erin and LeDroit, "it bears the sigils and livery of both the Hand and the Church of Abadar."

"Lady, Erin," Linath crouches near the women tugging at the bandanna concealing her neck and ears, "with your leave I will restrain her, I hope she is not too much harmed..."

She turns her attentions back to the judge, "as for the trail I am afraid it diverges and deviates. It seems this may have been a point of rendezvous with co-conspirators there are four sets of tracks ambling about here with each heading off in a different direction." She shifts her focus to utilise the long dormant bond, _perhaps it is wise we communicate as such on some matters_ and she turns to look at the woman, _we shouldn't underestimate her_.

She stands awaiting replies from her comrades while surveying the scene, "however, if you would desire it I can try to see if I can uncover anything new."

----------


## Kallimakus

Pulling aside the scarf on her neck reveals a collar. Marked in elven script, it reads Ross - Mistress Leythie's fighting menagerie
Her cheeks bear scars, and her ears are fuzzy and tall, bringing to mind those of a rabbit, though they're folded beneath the cloth scarf. 

Further survey of the scene reveals nothing further.

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Local) or (Dungeoneering), DC 30 for surface dwellers, 20 for those from Darklands*
Show

Mistress Leythie is a drow slaveowner. Like many drow, she enjoys the art of Fleshwarping her servants, though in her case this is compounded by obsession with surface world. She turns people into animal hybrids.

More successful creations she sometimes pits against other monsters for sport and amusement. Those that fail are turned ever more monstrous. From the presence of her servants, it seems she might be done dreaming of living on the surface and taking a more proactive stance.

----------


## paradox26

Jacques examines the collar. It doesn't seem to mean anything to him, unfortunately. "I am unfamiliar with that name. But she is clearly a drow mistress of some sort. Probably runs her own fighting pits somewhere, maybe on the surface, maybe beneath in the Lands Beneath. I wonder if she is here of her own volition. I doubt it, from what she has said," he says to the others as they gather together.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 21/26 *Kismet*: 7/8 *Martial Focus*: *-* *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru, _Ross_); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (16/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (16/16 hrs), Cups (9, 9, 8) (13 min)


Oisillon returns to their prisoner after completing another circuit of the area, "It isn't clear which trail belongs to Roch perhaps sh-- *by the Vault!*" Linath takes in the woman's altered appearance and scars and is shocked and angered. 

"May theHand seize her!" she exclaims reading the collar, "Leythie is a drow slave trader who often forces her captives into blood sport for her perverse amusement, she's also known to be obsessed with marring their forms, not enough to 'own' them she must remake them to suit her twisted whims."

She looks at those of her companions there, especially Jacques, "She fetishizes the surface world, dwelling in the Darklands isn't enough for her, perhaps she's made a base nearby? Disturbing indeed that one of the most vile of the Darklanders can operate undetected here, on the surface."

She looks on Ross with pity, "Do you think it's possible the drow are in league with this 'King' and Roche or have something to do with the attack on the garden."

----------


## Genth

LeDroit frowns at this news, turning half away from the group and closing his eyes for a moment, fingers brushing against his chin. "Leythie is as bad as Inquisitor Oisillon says, and the prospect of her having a base here is worrying. I think it best that when Ross comes around it is to a friendly face." he gives the Inquisitor a curt nod. "Set up your wagon. It will make a good place to try and get the truth from her. Beware though. As cruel as it may sound... enslavement can result in loyalty. She may not be as keen to betray the Slaver as one would expect..." he says, letting out a low sigh.

Stepping away from the area for a moment he beckons towards Jacques. "As per our... agreement, I have not kept tabs on you over the past years. But you come from the Underdark. Do you remain in contact with any who are close to the political situation there? While our focus is on Roth and this King, I suspect broader purpose here."

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 21/26 *Kismet*: 7/8 *Martial Focus*: *-* *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru, _Ross_); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (16/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (16/16 hrs), Cups (9, 9, 8) (13 min)


The Inquisitor nods, reaching into her pouch she removes what appears to be a child's toy, a little wooden wagon painted gold and red. Placing it on the ground a few meters from the unconscious Ross, she speaks a single word, "_Obear_" and the wagon grows becoming a large open topped wagon, on its sides and  back are the emblem of both the hand and the church of Abadar once the wagon has grown she speaks another word, "_Portada_", causing vermilion canvass with gold trim to sprout from the top providing shelter from the sun and elements. "_Estendra,_" she says and  wooden panels extend down and outward from the wagon, forming a stable wooden platform extending five feet in all directions from the wagons base, suitable for walking, sitting, standing, or sleeping upon. A sliding wooden door in the back panel allows access to the space under the wagon. 

With the wagon's transformation complete the Inquistor, removes her cloak from her pouch and quickly dons it, pulling the hood low over her face, "My..." she pauses, "...it may be wise that I remain out of sight, as you establish rapport. I can also stand watch unseen should things escalate." the hunter then recedes into the under brush where she can keep an eye on the exchange without startling the woman with the appearance of a drow. She sends to her companions, _I'll let you know if I think she's lying._

*Spoiler: Stealth if Necessary*
Show


*Stealth* - (1d20+26)[*42*]

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 16/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 4/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Witness the City, Past Sight
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h), Teleport Beacon (11h)

If she ever ran into this Leythie person, then Erin would give the drow a taste of her burning sunlight. From Oisillon's and LeDroit's descriptions the drow had ruined countless lives and was unlikely to wish for redeption. "I had a brief look at the thread the fates are spinning for Ross, and from what I saw her loyalty is likely more towards her fellow gladiators and the selfishness needed to survive in such an environment then towards the drow. As for the spell-effect upon Ross, it is designed to give the caster awareness of her location and health, meaning they are aware we have knocked her unconscious. I will try to dispel it, and after that we can wake her up."

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Counterspell (1 Spell Point) MSB check: (1d20+15)[*23*]

----------


## Kallimakus

Oisillon sets down the exquisite magical faction, making them a nice and secure place to work, and for Ross to wake.

They lay the enslaved and mutilated woman on the wagon and discuss their plan. Erin gets to work dispelling it. Her first attempt fails, the magic fizzling for a moment but going strong and snapping into place once again. It seems to be focused around the collar, and armed with that knowledge, Erin can unravel the enchantment, freeing the woman of the Aegis effect. She doesn't stir, still knocked out. 

*Spoiler: Interrogation*
Show

You may roll Sense Motive if you're listening in. To make her talk, you can roll your choice of Diplomacy, Bluff or Intimidate based on your approach


*Spoiler: Jaques*
Show

Regarding the question that LeDroit asked, I'll leave it to you if Jaques had dealings there, and give the requisite information.

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 15/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 4/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Witness the City, Past Sight
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h), Teleport Beacon (11h)

With Ross safe in the wagon and free from the Aegis, and the rest of the party ready. Erin spoke a word of power banishing pain and exhaustion from Ross' body, waking her up.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Invigorate: Ross gains 41 temporary hit points (duration 16 hours, cannot bring her above max hp).

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 21/26 *Kismet*: 7/8 *Martial Focus*: *+* *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru, _Ross_); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (16/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (16/16 hrs), Cups (9, 9, 8) (13 min)


The Inquisitor watched from afar, hidden and out of sight but still in earshot, all of her attention was focused upon her prey, no that wasn't right, their prisoner? ... Linath shook her head, on _Ross_. She waited for the poor woman to regain consciousness, yet kept her crossbow loaded an at the ready. Just in case.

*Spoiler: OCC*
Show


*Sense Motive* - (1d20+26)[*30*]
Stealth - (1d20+26)[42] from previous post.

----------


## Kallimakus

The woman stirs, looking about in shock and surprise, her eyes focusing on Erin. "What just happened?" she asks, her voice on edge, with a slight tremble. She looks surprised to be alive, and even more so at being unshackled, but makes no hostile action. "I was... shot. Bested." she says, with a frown.

*Spoiler: Sense Motive (20)*
Show

It seems that being defeated and spared renders her more cooperative than she might have been otherwise. Appealing to that might get results.

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 15/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 4/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Witness the City, Past Sight
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h), Teleport Beacon (11h)


"Yes, one of my companions knocked you out. We have also dispelled effect upon you that allowed the caster to remain aware of your location and condition." Erin explained. "We do not wish to harm you, and if you can answer our questions then it would also make it easier for us to help any loved ones or comerades you have." 

Erin paused for a moment, giving Ross time to try to grasp what she had said before continuing with several questions. Pausing in between questions to give Ross time to answer. "Now let us continue with the questions that got interrupted earlier. Could you please tell us where you are from and why you are here? And could you elaborate on who the king's men are? Do they have any connection with a drow named Leythie? Do they or the drow have a stronghold and if so where is that? Also, do you know of a man named Roch? He should be a powerful man. If you have seen him recently, could you tell us what path that man took?"

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Sense Motive: (1d20+25)[*36*]
Diplomacy: (1d20+18)[*38*]

----------


## Kallimakus

She relaxes with the kinder tone, helping allay her suspicions. "Then as victors you've earned answers." she says, frowning slightly as she continues. "I have no family left I know of. Just comrades I'd return to." After those words, she appears a little startled. "I don't remember a house where I was. Did we move?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I assume you'll tell her that she's still in the location and will continue.


"I come from the Shadowvault Arena, owned and run by my mistress. Leythie is her name, and she made me what I am. I was sent to monitor one of the king's men. Roch, who was in the city over..." she pauses, looking around and deciding she can't tell her orientation. "Somewhere close."

"Where I came to the surface was no stronghold. A ruin. As for Roche's path, I can't tell you."

*Spoiler: Sense Motive 20*
Show

While she says she can't tell where Roche went, she obviously does know which trail is his. Other than that, it seems she isn't lying.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 21/26 *Kismet*: 7/8 *Martial Focus*: *+* *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru, _Ross_); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (16/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (16/16 hrs), Cups (9, 9, 8) (13 min)


Oisillon almost smiled when Ross claimed not to know which direction Roch had gone. The girl wasn't bad, but she would have to do much better to deceive an Inquisitor, Judge and Lady Erin. Oisillon sent to her comrades:

_I am quite sure it is already apparent to all, but she knows more about Roch's trail than she leads on._

She relaxed a bit, lowering her crossbow, as it seemed, for the most part, the woman was being cooperative.

----------


## Genth

"Cannot? Or will not?" LeDroit says, voice cold as he steps around into view, leaning on his walking stick as he looks towards Ross, face as stony as a church wall. 

"Your cooperation thus far is appreciated, Madame. However we will not tolerate falsehoods or obfuscation, and we have ways to detect it." he continues, though keeps his distance. "Know however that if you do cooperate further, Sancour will protect you from your former abusers."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Diplomacy of a slightly colder bent (1d20+24)[*36*]

----------


## Kallimakus

She hesitates for a moment. "If I told you... I'd be going past what custom needs. I'd be a traitor. Defeat is bad enough. And the rewards I was promised... I would be freed. And made part of the family of the king."

----------


## Genth

Tilting his head slightly, LeDroit seems to realize something, and takes a chance. "I believe you may have been fed a lie, Madame. Here upon the surface, we have no King."

----------


## Kallimakus

She is surprised. "Then who are the king's men?" she asks. "Either there is a king or there's going to be one. Right? Mistress says she had a deal. That the king would make it so she could bring her people to the surface if she helped him."

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 21/26 *Kismet*: 7/8 *Martial Focus*: *+* *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru, _Ross_); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (16/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (16/16 hrs), Cups (9, 9, 8) (13 min)


The Inquisitor stands, shoulder her crossbow, as she slowly makes her way towards the wagon.

_Does this King mean to blot out the sun!? I'm only half-blooded and after all these years cannot fully endure its light!_

Oisillon approached the assembled group and Ross,* "I am afraid you have, indeed been lied to Ross. My mother and I were once slaves in the Darklands. I was given shelter and live free here, as can you. We can help ensure you given assistance until you have adjusted, but you must be truthful with us."*

----------


## Kallimakus

Ross looks shocked to see a drow-blooded woman on the surface, and collaborating with the other surface folk. She also recognizes the bolts that struck her match the ones on Oisillon. "I..." she hesitates. "*You* were on my list"  she says. "Of potential pursuers to waylay. Your victory earns you a different fate. Let me se the tracks."

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 21/26 *Kismet*: 7/8 *Martial Focus*: *+* *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru, _Ross_); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (16/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (16/16 hrs), Cups (9, 9, 8) (13 min)


*"I should hope, Miss Ross, that you have set aside such thoughts,"* the Inquisitor says as she begins to free their captor, *"I am curious, though who exactly requested you to engage me, and who else might be on that list of yours."* Once freed, Oisillion steps aside and indicates with a sweep of her hand the area where the sets of tracks diverge. *"So..."*

----------


## Kallimakus

"Yeah. My mistress gave the orders personally. The list was on pursuers that were deemed likely to come, and threats to Roch." she tells the inquisitor, hopping to her feet, swaying a bit with her injuries, then dropping to the ground. She examines the tracks, kneeling, putting her hand against the ground and letting the dirt run through her fingers.

She points to the tracks headed North-West, an angle not obviously towards Seine, but enough that a small correction later would make it little more than a slight delay. "That's the way Roch went."

He has a bit over an hour's head start on you based on the tracks. Of course, if one is able to warp space or teleport such distances mean little.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 21/26 *Kismet*: 7/8 *Martial Focus*: *+* *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru, _Ross_); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (16/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (16/16 hrs), Cups (9, 9, 8) (13 min)


Oisillon turns to face her companions, sending to them privately, _What should we do with her? Leave her to go along her way, take her with us?_ after that  pause she speaks aloud, *"Ross has been cooperative,"* she looks at the woman once again before turning back to face those of her companions, *"Roch has more than an hour's lead on us, should we ride hard to catch up, or use other methods?"*

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 15/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 4/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Witness the City, Past Sight
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h), Teleport Beacon (11h)

Considering Oisillon's thoughts for a moment, Erin replies privately _I think it would be best if we could teleport her directly to a program for rehabilitating underdark slaves. If she doesn't want to, then taking her with us is an option. I don't like just leaving her as this location is known to her captors, and someone might track her down._

Turning toward her mount for a moment, Erin says "Unless you feel confident in predicting his path so we could lay an ambush, then we are better off continuing the chase. From the sound if it, his lead is less than when we started off and that way we won't be thrown off if he makes an unexpected turn."

----------


## Genth

LeDroit spends a moment in thought, his eyes fixed upon Ross' face, unnerving. The Justice's eyes are cold, always slightly removed from the situation and it in moments like these when his heritage are most obvious, the icy calculation of the lower planes. 

"We must continue the chase, and keep it fast. Madame Ross, I can write you a letter, that will ensure the forces of the Hand will grant you protection. The city of Sancour is within reach, and presentation of my letter will grant you safety. They will point you towards those who can help you recover from the injustice the dark elves have inflicted." he says, swiftly and firmly. "The choice will be yours, but I recommend it as the only way you can remain safe."

He looks to the others, eyes flitting over Erin for a moment. "Do you accept this assistance?"

----------


## Kallimakus

Ross looks a little unnerved at the justice's gaze, before assenting. "I... can be free? I'll take it." She waits for the note, taking some of the earth along. "I'll be back for you" she mutters to herself.

"May your foes be strong, and your triumph unmarred." she says by way of goodbye, expecting to be allowed to leave and walk back to Sancour. Do you trust her to?



After dealing with Ross, it was time to pursue the man Roch. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I had hoped for some interaction from Jacques, but I feel that this is starting to drag the pace.

----------


## Genth

With Ross dealt with, LeDroit gathers the others to head off in pursuit once again. _It is clear that this conspiracy runs deep and wide. We should be wary of others who have been fed falsehoods. I suggest that even if attacked, we should attempt nonlethal force wherever possible._ he says across the telepathic link to the others, knowing that it is not his skills that will lead them to their quarry. _I believe these criminals intend treason, not mere selfish crimes... but I trust you all to work with me to stop this._

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 21/26 *Kismet*: 7/8 *Martial Focus*: *+* *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru, _Ross_); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (16/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (16/16 hrs), Cups (9, 9, 8) (11/13 min)


With Ross on her way and their quarry's trail known, Oisillon retrieves the wagon, with a word, "*Torna*" it returns to the size of a small toy which quickly disappears into a pouch on her belt.

_Agreed._, she sends back to the group as she once again mounts her steed, laying her crossbow across her thighs at the ready. It takes her a few moments only to pick out Roche's trial from the scattering of diverging paths, thanks to Ross. The hunter once again takes the lead, guiding her companions on the trial of their prey.

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 15/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 4/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Witness the City, Past Sight
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h), Teleport Beacon (11h)

_Yes, we can still catch up Roch_, Erins sends in reply. As she mounts up, Erin continues to make a somewhat sorry figure, but at least it seems to work out somehow. Allowing Oisillon to take care of the tracking, Erin resumes scanning the surroundings for whatever new surprises this path has in store for them.

----------


## Kallimakus

Returning the wagon to its toy shape, the pursuers allow the freed slave go on her way towards Lyonesse, the city they came from. Picking out the tracks is a simple task for the experienced Hunter, and the inquisitor is able to lead the group in pursuit. Sun climbs past noon and the trail resumes a more direct path towards Seine. The tracks are fresher, and they push their steeds harder. The terrain is easy, with rolling grasslands and meadows, split by rivers. You see citizens on the road on occasion, who are able to identify a lone rider, having passed closer and closer with each encounter.

Then, crossing over a hill, you see a figure on the distant road. Just a speck, but from the direction, there is little doubt. It would take a while to ride him down, but your steeds can still handle it. Alternatively, magic could be used to catch up or overtake him and lie in wait.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 21/26 *Kismet*: 7/8 *Martial Focus*: *+* *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru, _Ross_); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (14/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (14/16 hrs)


*"There!"*, the drow points at the speck in the distance, her cowl pulled low over her face, shielding her eyes from the worst of the waning midday sun. *"If we ride hard we can overtake him. Unless Lady Erin has any other tricks in mind..."*, she isn't aware of the smile that creeps across her own face as she draws a long spear from the quiver at her waist, one that seems far too long to fit into the small container from which it is drawn. Even more amazing she manages to load it into the heavy cross bow lain in her lap, as she waist to see what her companions have in mind.

----------


## paradox26

Jacques looks over at the distant figure, then suggests, "I think we should send half our number to encircle him, then ride at him from the other direction. Make it looks like we are fellow travellers passing him by. Then when we get near, confront him while the others push him towards the encircling group. Or we just all encircle him and progress together in the same manner. That would stop half the party being caught by his potential allies if he has any."

----------


## Genth

"It has taken us this long to catch up to him now. Lest you can swiften the steeds threefold, I do not think we can overtake him in that fashion.... LeDroit says, keeping tight to the rest of the party. A moment passes before he adds "That wasn't a dismissal. If anyone _does_ have a way to speed our mounts enough, it is a workable plan."

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 20/26 *Kismet*: 6/8 *Martial Focus*: *+* *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru, _Ross_); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (14/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (14/16 hrs); Mercy (Curse) (13/13 rnds)


_Enough waiting..._ , she sends to the others, her zeal evident in her thoughts. The impetuous hunter, decides the time for action is upon them as she spurs her horse forward at a full gallop hoping to close as much space between her and Roche as possible before slowing down to take a shot at him. She focuses her mind, inducing a supernatural meditative state allowing her a broadened consciousness and understanding of her divine magics. Centred in that moment of perfect peace she lets its mercy wash over her and her weapons, and then opens her eyes focusing all of her attention on Roche probing for any weaknesses or tell tale signs that might grant them an advantage.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Swift Action, spend 1 Kismet use Meditation Deed to gain Mercy Curse
Standard Action, use Mercy Curse on myself, all weapon attacks are non-lethal for the next 13 rounds.
Move, Scout Roche *Perception* - (1d20+30)[*39*]

This round I want to try to close the gap and then slow down to take a shot next round, hopefully getting as close as I can to reduce possible range penalties and slowing to reduce firing while moving penalties.

----------


## Genth

LeDroit nods approvingly at Oisillon's action, though he sends through a swift bark telepathically. _Subdue but do not kill._

----------


## Kallimakus

Resolved, the inquisitor readies her weapon to make the shot. The target grows in her view as their steeds close the gap little by little. She could dismount for the shot itself if she wasn't confident in her mounted archery, but that would leave little time to prepare the projectile.

*Spoiler: Scout*
Show

It appears that Roch is an ordinary human.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The PC's potentially have a surprise round. You can declare the distance you wish to close to, but you need to roll (or take 10) for your steeds' stealth. Between their size and Dexterity, they have a +0 modifier, which should be taken into account.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 19/26 *Kismet*: 6/8 *Martial Focus*: *+* *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru, _Ross_); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (14/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (14/16 hrs); Mercy (Curse) (12/13 rnds), Pain (Curse) (13/13 rnds) - _Roch_


With the permission given to engage, Oisillion, begins to slow her mount to within strike range, and raises the crossbow to her shoulder, taking aim, once within range she lets the giant bolt fly, sending wit it an arcane utterance of agony. He helped desecrate Sabbatine's grave, and for that he would suffer. He would _live_, but he would taste torment. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Standard:* Shrieking Strike add Word to attack Pain (curse) -1sp last 13 rounds or until dispelled/dropped.
*Move:* Precision Shots + ½ BAB to dam
*Swift:* Greater Bane (Human) +4d6 dam 1 rnd (12/13)


*Stealth Horse* - (1d20)[*11*]
*Stealth Oisillion* - (1d20+26)[*36*]
*Attack* - (1d20+14)[*29*] + 6 to hit (if surprise round)
*Crossbow Damage* - (1d8+9)[*15*] non-leathal, + *Pain Damage* - (1d4+6)[*10*] non-leathal + *Bane Damage* - (4d6)[*6*][*1*][*3*][*1*](11) non-lethal + 6 to damage (if surprise round)

----------


## Kallimakus

The inquisitor's approach goes unnotticed, not alarming the rider ahead of them to any danger. She readies her weapon and shoots at the desecrator of her friend's tomb. It flies true, striking the target and locking in place. The man gives it a tug, to no avail. To his further alarm, his steed continues its travels, dragging the saddle from under him. Even to that distance, his shouted oaths can be heard, stopping short of vulgar. It seems the horse he was riding moves more easily without the burden of a rider, but pauses to look at the suspended man with apparent curiosity and wonder.

The man himself focuses, and there is a display of energy around him, apparently working magic. His eyes look over his spatially locked shoulder, and fix on the hunter inquisitor and her companions.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

PC turns. If you want to go with the plan of teleporting him to you, there's no need to roll initiative, since you can delay actions to resolve in the best order. Roch makes no attacks from range.

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 15/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 4/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Witness the City, Past Sight
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h), Teleport Beacon (11h)

Following Oisillon, Erin allows herself to fall behind and when she Oisillon slows down she dismounts, a good 60 ft. behind Oisillon.

Seeing the spear strike true, leaving Roch suspended in the air, Erin raises her staff while speaking words of power. A tiny ball of light appears right above Roch's head, rapidly increasing in intensity as it scorches nearby creatures and instills fear into those with darkness in their heart, stopping just short of Roch's horse.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


*Spell Resistance* - (1d20+15)[*25*] if he has spell resistance.

*Concentration* - (1d20+24)[*27*] DC 28 to see if Erin manifests her halo or not. If she fails, the spell goes off as normal but a halo of light surrounds her revealing her magic skill bonus, caster level, and base spheres to anyone who can succeed a Know. Arcana DC 7.

Erin uses Searing Light dealing 17 fire and 17 untyped damage, using concentration to maintain the spell.

Any evil creature who starts within the glow (or enters it) must make a DC 27 Will save or be shaken for 1 minute, even if normally immune to fear or mind-affecting effects.

----------


## Genth

Justice Leander LeDroit
Male Lawful Neutral Tiefling Investigator (Empiricist/Battered Detective) 13| Alchemist (Mortal Chemist) 1/Conscript 5, *Level* 13 | *HP* 117 | *AC* 30 *Touch* 25 *Flat Footed* 25 | *CMD* 34 | *Fort* 12, *Ref* 18, *Will* 15| *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4|
*Condition* None
Currently Made Formulae [18 Max]: 2x Cherry Bomb (giving 16 total bombs, 8 Nonlethal, 8 Fire), 4x Improved Acid Flash, 2xFocusing Formulae (Giving 6 uses), 2x Riot Grenades, 2xImproved Tanglefoot Bags, 4x Salves, 2x Empty Slots



LeDroit remains calm on his mount as the group approaches, pulling his walking stick out and with a flourish, changing it back into its crossbow form. He loads a small round ball of alchemical goo into the cup of the weapon, but does not fire, instead watching as the Inquisitor lets loost her attack, nodding approvingly.

_Teleport him back._ he says through the telepathic link, only to frown for a moment as Erin conjours a searing ball of light. _Be careful! We do not know if he has the fortitude to survive that!_ he retorts, his tone harsh as the woman assaults their quarry.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Yes, LeDroit is skipping this round

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 18/26 *Kismet*: 6/8 *Martial Focus*: *+* *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru, _Ross, Roch_); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (14/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (14/16 hrs); Mercy (Curse) (11/13 rnds), Pain (Curse) (12/13 rnds) - _Roch_


_Understood, closing to recall range._, Oisillion replies as she rides forward to a range of one-hundred feet to commune with Flèche d'Abadar and recall it, and their quarry, to her hand. As she ride she loads a cryptsone bolt and lets it fly at Roch, while her weapons are sheathed in merciful holy energies, Roch will not die. Yet, it doesn't mean he doesn't have to _feel_, her full fury.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Initiative* - (1d20+22)[*36*] 
*Mount Move Action:* 150' (x3) [Attacks at -6]
*Free:* Load Crypt Stone Bolt
*Move:* Precision Shots +½ BAB to Dam
*Standard:* Warping Strike: Teleport Beacon (No Save/Resistance) -1SP
*Attack* - (1d20+10)[*13*] *Damage Bolt* - (1d10+9)[*16*] non-lethal (Blunt, +1 vs Undead, Full vs Incorporeal) + *Damage Pain Curse* - (1d4+6)[*10*] non-lethal 
*Swift:* Call Spear to me.

----------


## Kallimakus

The fired bolt soars through the air, striking the man and pinging off like it hit iron. Oisillon can see a glimpse of a smile on his face as she calls the spear to her hand. Roch launches an elbow to her midsection. "I know your face. Not many of your kind on the surface, inquisitor." he says, his tone heavy with menace. Facing off against a group formed of heroes of old, his face is unreadable.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+20)[*25*] Unarmed strike
(1d10+18)[*25*] damage
If she is hit, Oisillon needs to take a Fortitude save, DC 21


*Spoiler: Positioning*
Show

During the turns you have been in combat but unengaged, I'll assume that you've kept together in a group, or taken deliberate distance. So anyone can move into melee range with a move action, or declasre that they are further away, in Close or Medium range.
(getting out to Long Range in this short while would be a bit tricky)

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 18/26 *Kismet*: 6/8 *Martial Focus*: *+* *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru, _Ross_); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (14/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (14/16 hrs); Mercy (Curse) (10/13 rnds), Pain (Curse) (11/13 rnds) - _Roch_


Thanks to years of training with her father she saw the strike coming in the last instance, but just barely, and twisted her torso letting the blow skim across her armour, slowed by the repulsing aura and damped by Erin's protective aegis. There would be time later to interrogate this criminal, now though, she _needed_ to make way for her companions assaults so they could put him down quickly. She released the spear, leaving it once again anchored to the air with Roch attached as she withdrew from melee range to fire a bolt of admantine at the knave as her curses seized him in another spasm of arcane agony.

_That was close! He's trained._ she sent as she retreated.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Swift:* Activate anchor to this point/elevation in space.
*Move:* Ride Check to use  mount's Withdraw action 30' *Ride Check* - (1d20+14)[*31*] DC20 if the Horse is 'untrained' (I assume this means not combat trained), DC10 if trained.
*Free:* Reload Admantine Arrow
*Standard:* *Attack* - (1d20+17)[*26*] *Damage* - (1d10+6)[*10*] Adamantine, Magic + *Pain Curse* - (1d4+6)[*10*] all non lethal.

----------


## Genth

Justice Leander LeDroit
Male Lawful Neutral Tiefling Investigator (Empiricist/Battered Detective) 13| Alchemist (Mortal Chemist) 1/Conscript 5, *Level* 13 | *HP* 117 | *AC* 30 *Touch* 25 *Flat Footed* 25 | *CMD* 34 | *Fort* 12, *Ref* 18, *Will* 15| *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4|
*Condition* None
Currently Made Formulae [18 Max]: 2x Cherry Bomb (giving 16 total bombs, 8 Nonlethal, 8 Fire), 4x Improved Acid Flash, 2xFocusing Formulae (Giving 6 uses), 2x Riot Grenades, 2xImproved Tanglefoot Bags, 4x Salves, 2x Empty Slots



As the Inquisitor swiftly assaults the target, LeDroit brings up his crossbow, aims, and fires a single tight ball that bursts into an entangling mess as it strikes its target. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shooting a Tanglefoot Bag with concentration (no splash)
Swift to Quickly Study Roche
(1d20+25)[*27*] vs Touch.
If hit, target is entangled taking -4 to dex, and -2 attack, and can only move half speed.
He also needs to make a DC 28 reflex save or be rooted to the spot.

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 15/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 4/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Witness the City, Past Sight
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 14/16h, Shield +4; 14/16h), Deflection (+4; 14/16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 11/13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 14/16h), Teleport Beacon (11h)

A comfortable glow surrounds Erin, but with Roch teleported closer she allows the ball of light to dissipate as she creates a new one next to Roch at his new location. 

_Lord Inquisitor,_ she replies through the telepathic link. _Considering his reaction to getting hit in the shoulder by a spear, there is no way won't have the fortitude to survive me turning on the heat._

Considering the display of energy surrounding Roch earlier, Erin studies him closely, ready to unravel any spells if they seem threatening enough.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Erin stays at medium range, about 200 ft. away from Roch.

Erin stops concentrating on the previous glow, and creates a new one next to Roch. The bright light is only allowed to barely extend past Roch's current location.

Searing Light: 17 Fire and 17 Untyped damage.

Seraphic Glow: Evil creatures who enters the bright light or starts their turn there must make a DC 27 Will save or be shaken for 1 minute, even if normally immune to fear or mind-affecting effects. A creature that succeeds its save is immune to my seraphic glow for 24 hours.

*Spellcraft* - (1d20+18)[*23*] to identify any spell Roch might attempt to cast, DC 15 + spell level. So Erin can determine if it is worth counterspelling.

----------


## paradox26

Jacques lashes out with his fist, striking quickly, using brute force to try to subdue their opponent, rather than any special training. He launches three punches at the other man, hoping to knock him out cold, but ready to retaliate if he attacks in return.


*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


Launches a full attack with unarmed strikes.
(1d20+19)[*34*] attack 1
(1d20+14)[*16*] attack 2
[roll 1d20+9[/roll] attack 3

(2d10+6)[*18*] damage 1
(2d10+6)[*18*] damage 2
(2d10+6)[*21*] damage 3

----------


## paradox26

OOC: COrrection to my bungled final attack roll.

(1d20+9)[*26*]

----------


## Kallimakus

As Oisillon withdraws, she lets loose the freshly loaded bolt. Roch raises his arm, and the inquisitor can see the bolt tear through the sleeve, scraping the skin before being deflected. The man hangs suspended in the unmoving spear, an easy target for LeDroit, who lets loose with a bag of entangling gunk that stains the man's fine dress coat.

"Filthy" the man rumbles. He turns to raise his arms in defense as Jaques moves in for the strike. The duergar feels his fist hit, the sensation like hitting an iron wall, throwing off his subsequent attacks, which fail to leave a dent. He can see the previously sharply dressed man give a bloodthirsty grin as his body begins to swell. His feet touch the ground, and he has to stoop as his arm remains anchored to the spear used by Oisillon. His shape remains the same, only growing larger in scale to tower over the mounted pursuers. A giant hand strikes to swat at Jaques.
"I will not be held from my king's side!" he bellows. 

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+23)[*27*] attack vs Jaques
(2d6+24)[*28*] damage
(1d20)[*16*] I forget his Ref save bonus. It's not great.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 18/26 *Kismet*: 6/8 *Martial Focus*: *+* *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru, _Ross_); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (14/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (14/16 hrs); Mercy (Curse) (9/13 rnds), Pain (Curse) (9/13 rnds) - _Roch_


Seeing her father enter the fray reminded her of old times, and a rush of exhilaration, however when she sees the man seemingly shrug off the attacks and then begin to grow, she feels a pinch of fear for her father's safety...

She raises her large cross bow up and concentrates, she pours her rage and hatred into the bolt, she focuses her mind on the strike, she'll rend this Roche apart where he is, splintering his body and breaking his spirit!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Automatic:* *Pain Curse* - (1d4+6)[*8*] non-leathal damage, bypasses DR, no save/resistances 
*Swift:* Bane
*Free:* No Mercy 
Standard: Warping Strike *Attack Roll* - (1d20+17)[*22*] + Splinter (Unwilling Teleport) SR & DC 23 Will Save apply, *MSB Check* - (1d20+13)[*32*] (if needed)

*Spoiler: If Hit*
Show


*All Damage is "non-lethal"*

*Crossbow Damage* - (1d10+6)[*16*] Adamantine, Piercing
*No Mercy Damage* - (2d6)[*9*] bypasses DR
*Bane Damage* - (4d6)[*12*]
*Spoiler: If Save & SR bypassed*
Show


*Splinter Damage* - (6d6)[*13*] bypasses DR, Resistances and Hardness

----------


## paradox26

Jacques staggers, then launches back in to attack once again, hoping that the larger target will provide a larger vulnerable point. He launches a trio of rapid punches once again, hoping to stun the enemy, whatever he might actually prove to be.


*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


(1d20+19)[*28*] attack 1, damage (2d10+6)[*15*]
(1d20+19)[*22*] attack 2, damage (2d10+6)[*13*]
(1d20+19)[*39*] attack 3, damage (2d10+6)[*21*]

----------


## paradox26

Jaques manages to hit with at least one strike, or at least, he thinks he manages to hit and cause harm. He studies the foe to determine how much damage he has done.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions once again*
Show


Second roll for critical hit on the third attack, for x2 damage. (1d20+9)[*21*] to hit, (2d10+6)[*12*] for damage.

Also, Jacques always ignores three points of damage reduction on any hit when unarmed striking, due to the Drill Knuckle ability.

----------


## Kallimakus

Roch takes the inquisitor's blow, the arrow failing to pierce his flesh. He is clearly in pain wracked by the curse, but there is a single-minded drive and fury to him now. Jaques strikes at him, and once again the gigantic man raises his tree-trunk sized arms in defence. His blows connect, but he doesn't seem to feel the first. Or the second. It's like punching steel. Jaques can tell from this exchange that it isn't like the enemy has impervious skin or something like that. Rather, he is just *tough* all the way through. His final blow manages to put a dent in him, almost literally, the flesh pushed in and leaving an imprint of a fist on his skin. Then, through some kind of magic, the flesh beneath his skin is restored to the way it was. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Still waiting for Liriya and LeDroit. And potentially Iseru.

----------


## Palanan

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I've been waiting for the others to go as well.

----------


## Genth

Justice Leander LeDroit
Male Lawful Neutral Tiefling Investigator (Empiricist/Battered Detective) 13| Alchemist (Mortal Chemist) 1/Conscript 5, *Level* 13 | *HP* 117 | *AC* 30 *Touch* 25 *Flat Footed* 25 | *CMD* 34 | *Fort* 12, *Ref* 18, *Will* 15| *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4|
*Condition* None
Currently Made Formulae [18 Max]: 2x Cherry Bomb (giving 16 total bombs, 8 Nonlethal, 8 Fire), 4x Improved Acid Flash, 2xFocusing Formulae (Giving 6 uses), 2x Riot Grenades, 1xImproved Tanglefoot Bags, 4x Salves, 2x Empty Slots


The Justice watches as his companions attack Roche, eyes narrowed and calculating. _He does indeed seem to be tough. Oisillon, you may switch to more lethal ammo if you think it prudent._ he said, reaching into his coat and selecting a more vicious piece of alchemical engineering, raising his crossbow and firing at the criminal. The black-green glass flies across the space, and the intelligence of his vial design came to light, as when fired in an 'upside down' orientation, rather than splashing widely, the attack hits only its target. Only for it to be followed by a flurry of others

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Barrage of Acid Flasks, Concentrated Splash at Roche. All vs touch. 

Attack 1 (1d20+19)[*27*] |Damage (7d6+14)[*46*] Acid Damage, times by 1.5
Attack 2 (1d20+19)[*26*] |Damage (7d6+14)[*40*] Acid Damage, times by 1.5
Attack 3 (1d20+19)[*33*] |Damage (7d6+14)[*35*] Acid Damage, times by 1.5
Attack 4 (1d20+19)[*22*] |Damage (7d6+14)[*44*] Acid Damage, times by 1.5

----------


## Kallimakus

With LeDroit adding the weight of his attacks against Roch, it's finally too much for the man, the acid doing what bolts and fists could not, leaving the man unconscious, his clothes and skin rapidly eaten by the potent acid. With how much he was doused with, there is a real threat of any lead from this man melting away. Unless he kept something incriminating in the saddle of his steed.

----------


## Genth

With a curt nod, LeDroit gestures to Erin. _If you can Madame, I ask that you heal him swiftly. The vitirol of the acid will cause him to perish if not dealt with._ he says telepathically, slipping back a single uneeeded Vial into his coat and approaching. _These are not the words and actions of a common criminal. Roch is a true believer in whatever it is his cause it. We will need to be more... forceful in our interrogation._ he notes

----------


## TankLaser007

Inquisitor Oisillon lowers her weapon, and looks towards Erin and her father before directing her attention to Justice LeDroit. _Whatever is required and permitted by the law, Lord Justice._ she wrinkles her nose at the acrid scent of the acid and burning "flesh"._ Perhaps we underestimated this one, we should be more cautious in the future._ she thinks to the group.

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 15/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 4/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Witness the City, Past Sight
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h), Teleport Beacon (11h)

Seeing Roch swiftly melting away from the acid, Erin realized she had misjudged the situation due to years of not adventuring. Her ward would not be able to reach him to reduce the acid, and considering how swiftly he was melting it seemed unlikely her magic would be enough to keep him alive unless Oisillon, LeDroit, or someone else could also do something.

_If any of you can help him stay alive for just a few extra moments or bring me a bit closer, then that could be the difference if I can save him or not._ While telepathically informing her companions, Erin is about to run as fast as possible towards Roch.
* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## Palanan

Iseru is beside Erin, a wisp of shadow now just tangible enough to touch her fingers to Erins shoulder.  

We should go, she says; and with a flicker they have moved _through_, and are now much closer to the rapidly dying Roch.

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 15/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 4/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Witness the City, Past Sight
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h), Teleport Beacon (11h)

"Thanks Iseru." While moving closer, so she would still be in range if Roch should prove to need more healing, Erin speaks words of power. With the newly placed ward covering Roch, the speed of which the acid was eating away at his body was visibly hampered. Hopefully it would be sufficient to keep him alive.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Erin moves 30 feet closer to Roch (and is 90 ft. away from him now) and creates a Ward of Energy Resistance [Acid] (0 SP). This reduces any acid damage dealt within a 90 ft. radius (centered within 65 ft. of Erin) by 26 points.

I edited my previous post, deleting the Cure and actions described there.

----------


## Kallimakus

Iseru's actions transporting Erin undoubtedly save their lead. With the fanatical devotion the man exhibited, he likely knows plenty, but will not be simple to break.

Warded against the acid, Roch's unconscious body is spared the ravages of Justice LeDroit's attack. His body has shrunken to its normal propoortions, and through the melted clothes you can see a set of tattoos spread everywhere on his body barring his face and hands. The parts visible when clothed. Beyond that, he appears simply a well-built human male.

*Spoiler: Jaques*
Show

Jaques can recognize these as Zodiac Tattoos, the same as he wears on his body, as well as several other types that he's come across mainly in old manuals, meant to provide temporary power boosts at the cost of leaving one weakened after.

----------


## Palanan

As Iseru watches the tattooed man healing, she knows he is a vital key, but will not speak willingly; and she is still, silent, pondering this need, and the hollow chasm it opens up inside her.

In years past, Iseru had drifted through the darkest layers of the undercity, among human flotsam of every kindincluding those professionals who knew how to push living bodies to the utmost extreme, and beyond.

Those techniqueshad a way of staying in the mind.  Once Iseru might have used them without hesitation; but nownow she feels, with a strange certainty she cannot explain, that Sabbatine would not approve.

Not merely a memory, but a_presence_, more than an echo, as if Sabbatine had just now been standing beside her.

----------


## Genth

LeDroit nods curtly, walking over to the healing man, a look of disgust on his face. "Good work on keeping this scum alive. I would prefer to take him directly back to the city, and have him in the donjon. But I suspect he holds knowledge we need." he glances to the others, arms folded neatly behind his back. "Pain is unreliable. Does anyone have any suggestions or tools to make him confess out here?"

----------


## TankLaser007

Oisillon nods approvingly to Iseru, the turns to answer he superior, *"Lady Erin likely has stronger enchantments but I am able to create a consecrated area that compels all within to adhere to a stricture of my desire, yet that means all. We could avoid the compulsion by sampling standing outside of the consecrated area however. In addition a prevents one from deliberately lying, however they may be able to circumvent the compulsions by not speaking or half truths, Perhaps we compel all in the zone of consecration to answer all questions along with Word of Truth?"*

----------


## Lirya

Erin
AC 30, HP 104/104, Temp HP 41, Spell Points 15/35, Arcane Rerservoir: 4/9, Disappearance 13/13
Moldable Talents: Read Omens, Witness the City, Past Sight
Active Buffs: Armored Magic (Armor +6; 16h, Shield +4; 16h), Deflection (+4; 16h), Foreshadow (+2 Dodge, +3 Reflex, +3 Initiative; 13h), Invigorate (41 Temp HP; 16h), Teleport Beacon (11h)

Erin walks over to the others, sitting down near the tattooed man. "First, lets have a look and see if he has any other spells active. As for tools to make him confess, it is somewhat exhausting but I could listen to his surface thoughts while you question him. While a man might choose to not speak or stick to half truths while questioned, it is much more difficult to conceal your surface thoughts."

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Erin spend 1 minute to divine Roch for magic. The knowledge arcana check is to identify any magic auras.

Knowledge Arcana: (1d20+9)[*28*]

----------


## Kallimakus

Their course selected, the pursuers bind the now normal-sized tattooed man tightly, his arms behind his back and then tied to his body. Erin's divination reveals lingering auras of Alteration, Enhancement and Life, though both effects have expired. They are even decently powerful ones at that, though not on par with her own magical aptitude.

*Spoiler: Arcana*
Show

She recognizes a basic Enhancement on his flesh, lending more power to his attacks, as well as an empty Fount of Life, explaining his healing on demand. Furthermore, there is an Alteration effect from his size shift, a Blank Transformation.


With that said, they need to choose which spells to employ for the interrogation, as well as restoring the man to consciousness.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 14/26 *Kismet*: 3/8 *Martial Focus*: *+* *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Erin, Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru, _Ross_); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (14/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (14/16 hrs);  - _Roch_


With Roche bound, Linath removes a small ash coloured stone from the pouch at her waist, she holds it in the between her long ebon fingers and says in a clear and authoritative voice, *"Whosoever is directly asked a question must answer it truthfully."* the dull stone glows slightly with a pale golden light as the stricture is bound to it. She then lets it go and it begins to orbit her head like a lazy grey moon. She narrows her eyes a Roche and utters a single word imbued with divine power, *"Truth"*.

 Inquisitor Oisillon sends to her companions, _Once awake, if these spells take effect he should be compelled to answer us truthfully, even if he doesn't or tries to circumvent Erin should be able to see what he, thinks..._

*Spoiler: Spells*
Show


Spend 1 KIsmet to gain access to Truth (Word) [Curse] and 1 SP to have effect last 13 minutes w/o concentration; Will Save DC24Spend 1 KIsmet to gain access to Stricture (Consecration) and 1 SP to bind it to the Iou Stone, and another to have it persist 13 minutes. "Whoever is directly asked a question must answer it truthfully." The zone extends in a 30' radius.

----------


## Kallimakus

Linath casts her spell, and the adversary's unconscious mind is bound to the rules therein. He stirs once invigorated by Erin, the same way she did with Ross. He struggles briefly against the bindings, and then glowers at you. Even with clothes torn, the man still has some dignity. He speaks Occitan, the other common dialect in the north-western Sancour and beyond. "Not killing me is weakness. But wise. The king may show mercy"

----------


## Palanan

Iseru stands over the tattooed man, her head to one side, hair spilling carelessly as she watches the heave of his chest through the acid-eaten clothes.

She is crouched above him now, almost spiderlike with arms spread over him, hair flowing across her shoulders, murmuring Occitan gently in his ear.

She tells him, very quietly, of the people she once lived her small, dissolute life among, and the people whom they knew: if _people_ could be used to describe them, knowing as she did the rituals they performed, the inhuman things they sought to placate and the lengths they would go in the attempt.

She knew mortal poisons and fine metal blades, and these were enough for her to end those she was paid toquietly, easily, at times even gently; but these _people_ who strove to propitiate the inhuman had their own ways, which drew out what should have been a moments work long and long, unbearably long, and yet those who suffered were compelled to bear it, far longer than any mortal frame had ever been meant to.

And this, in its turn, drew other thingsshades of _otherness_ which watched and thirsted, flitted between instants and behind ordinary sight, whispered unknowable truths to fragile and unwilling minds.

And even now, she murmurs, even now the delicate susurrus of those whispers from the frigid dark is folding close around her, rising within and throughout her, thin cold voices like a waft of frozen vapor across glittering frost on darkest ice, beneath a host of diamond-fine stars in the sky of some impossibly distant and airless world.

Then Iseru leans closer, speaking now with a sly ghost of breath, speaking of the unfathomable beings that drift in the bleak empty reaches between the stars, unspeakable immensities in which swim indescribable minds, of such alien nature and hideous power that merely to brush against their awareness, merely to attract the briefest feathery hint of their attention is to risk the mind riven apart like a twist of spiderweb on a winters gust, consciousness itself splayed open and thoughts peeled one from the next in an eternal instant of helpless agony, until what gibbering scraps remain are cast aside and scattered like darkening ash into the unending night.

And this, Iseru barely murmurs, this is only the beginning for those who will not speak of what they know.




*Spoiler*
Show

Perform (oratory):
(1d20+17)[*27*]

----------


## Genth

As the others make their spells and their preperations, the Justice inspects his glamored walking stick, frowning slightly as he thinks. But eventually, he turns, and approaches Roche. 

"You have been bound in body and mind, and you have heard what awaits you from that one should you resist or anger me" he says, standing over the man, leaning on his stick and glowering down. "You know who I am. Justice Leander LeDroit. You know what you have done - desecration and destruction. You are involved in a conspiracy against Sancour and the Hand - a traitor and cut-throat." he pauses, lips pressed into a thin line. "There is no king. What you purport to follow is a pretender and criminal, whatever powers they may have used to impress you. Tell me of your 'king', of your cabal's plans, and of your supporters. Answer my questions, and you shall only be imprisoned for the crime of desecration, instead of losing your head for the crime of treason." His eyes seem to bore into the target, studying his face so intently, that it is almost supernatural

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Diplomacy

(1d20+24)[*33*] plus (2d6b1)[*4*] from inspiration - *37 total*

Also spending 1 point of inspiration (13/14 left) to use Empathy - acts as 3rd round Detect Thoughts (reading surface thoughts) for 6 rounds, DC 24 Will save to resist.

----------


## Kallimakus

For those linked with the mind of their captive Roch, his thoughts dwell n fear. Already defeated and bound, his bravado melts away. Dismay, pain and and well-justified fear of those that now surround him brush against his surface thoughts, turning to his king.

To those that observe him merely with eyes, his breathing is shallow, and there is a sheen of cold sweat on his body. His shoulders slump in defeat and he opens his mouth to speak.
"Ask your questions, Justice." he says.

"King Dalv is the monarch of Seine. Has been for generations." he says. "Having never been succeeded nor having abdicated, the throne still belongs to him. He has simply been... away."

Then he hesitates. They can see the deceit forming in his mind even as his mouth speaks the words. "The Hand has approved of this." he says, "It only needs to happen. When the _Nightfall_ arrives, it will be our triumph. The Cabal is just means to an end. Their sorceries can make Seine the realm of dreams."

----------


## Palanan

Iseru is staring into the middle distance, and she might only be watching a passing butterfly; but she is thinking carefully, searching the dark and hateful years of her long-ago other life, and now with a sudden kernel of fear growing deep within.

*Spoiler*
Show

Iseru is trying to recall if the people she had once been affiliated with ever spoke of a Nightfall or a Cabal during their conclaves and rituals.  

Knowledge (planes)
(1d20+9)[*11*]

----------


## Palanan

Once past her first cold pulse of fearIseru pays minute attention to the man, how he speaks and breathes and glances about, not entirely trusting him to speak truthfully even now.

*Spoiler*
Show

Sense Motive
(1d20+17)[*29*]

----------


## Genth

"Your lies are as flimsy as your loyalty, criminal." LeDroit replies, his expression stony, eyes narrowed with a flicker of his bloods hellfire. "The Hand would never accept the authority of a impure and flighty monarch. I can see your attempts to decieve plainly upon your face. Now continue. What is the _Nightfall_?"

----------


## TankLaser007

With the Ioun stone still orbiting her head like dull grey halo, the Inquisitor kneels down to look at their prisoner, drawing the long ornate admantine spear from the quiver at her hip as she does so.

*"You claimed to have knowledge of me, and my office,"* she says with a steely edge in her voice, her brow knits and her red eyes bore into those of Roch, *"then you know I am an Ordained Hunter of the Hand, an Inquisitor who's sole purpose in life is to server the will of the Hand and hunt heretics and root out heresy,"* she lightly touches the tip of the spear to the chest of their captive, "from the heart's of men, and the heart of our Kingdom."

*"Do not traffic your lies regarding the Hand to those that ensure it's will is made reality."* she stands up, spear still in hand,* "you would do well to remember you serve your 'King' little in death. If you are forthcoming, and submit to this inquiry with full cooperation and humility you will find justice, and if you're luck and fate smiles upon you may find mercy."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Intimidate* - (1d20+26)[*27*]
*Sense Motive* - (1d20+26)[*32*]
*Intimidate* - (1d20+26)[*39*]

----------


## Kallimakus

*Spoiler: Sense Motive DC 25*
Show

Roch is being deceitful regarding the approval of the Hand. There is clearly enough truth for him to pass against the magic.


Shaken by his deception being unveiled, and shirking before the gaze of a hunter-inquisitor and justice LeDroit both, Roch speaks more. "Khh... The _Nightfall_ is a ship. It bears that which is needed. To which a servant like I is not privy."

His body shivers slightly with fear that he struggles to control, and his eyes avoid the unflinching stares of his interrogators.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

He is coaxed by manner of intimidate

----------


## Palanan

"From where does this ship sail?" Iseru's voice is a cold breath beside the man's sweating cheek.  

"And does it ply the seas of this world, or another?"

----------


## Kallimakus

"It plies from beyond the known seas, from Charredien" Roch says.

*Spoiler: Jaques knows, others need geography DC 15 or Local DC 20*
Show

Charredien is a city in the Darklands far beneath the Earth.

----------


## Palanan

*Spoiler*
Show

Knowledge (local)
(1d20+5)[*8*]


Iseru gives no sound, only a slight incline of her head; but her eyes slide to Erin, who can see that Iseru has absolutely no idea what this means.
.

----------


## TankLaser007

Charredien... The inquisitor thinks for a moment...

*Spoiler: Knowledge Local*
Show


*Knowledge Local* - (1d20+13)[*14*]

----------


## Genth

*Spoiler*
Show

LeDroit makes both of those on a minimum roll


"The Darklands city? Curious, so the connection runs deeper than one slavemistress." LeDroit muses, looking down towards their prisoner with a grim expression. "Do you know what route this vessel will be taking?" he asks, even as he slips into the shared telepathy to the rest of the group.

_A city far beneath the earth. No doubt this ship contains warriors or artefacts for their cabal to use. I suggest we find a way to intercept it._

----------


## Palanan

Iserus awareness floats on the periphery of their circle of mindspeak, like a small sea-nettle in frigid waters struggling against an inexorable current.

_This ship_ the icy whisper of her thoughts, focused for a brief moment as best she can _this ship may carry more than tools or soldiers.  

It may carry other cargoit may carry people.  Sacrifices.  Souls._

----------


## TankLaser007

The Darklands! Her hand tightens on the haft of the spear in her hands. She had no desire to return to that place, she feared what she might find there. Not only fro m the horrors and denizens of the dark, but from _herself_. She looked to her father, switching to Undercommon, *"Do you think he's telling the truth, could it really be..."*

She looked back at Roch then LeDroit, sending to her companions as she did, _The presence of the Hand there is nigh non-existent, they only respect the rule of 'law' borne by strength of arms or cunning deception, what you can do, and get away with..._

*"Where were headed just now? Before you were intercepted, and what by the Hand do you and your compatriots want with the remains of Sabbatine!*" she brought the spear's tip to the bound man's throat. Her mind was flooded with hatred and anger.

----------


## Kallimakus

"I had meant to meet with my lord on his arrival in Seine" Roch says. "The remains were claimed by the _Warlock_. I don't do necromancy. Disgusting. Why it needed to be that particular body I don't know." he adds.

This time, it seems his dislike is genuine, and his words earnest. His terror seems to have reached a quiet phase, staring with mixed fear and defiance at the spear-wielding drow-blood.

They don't know if _Nightfall_ is setting sail or due to arrive soon. Regardless, with a day's travel behind them, unless they can pinpoint it rapidly, they would be tired by the time they could intercept even using magic to get there. Or by removing fatigue through magic.

----------


## Palanan

_If we can locate this ship_, Iseru sends to her companions, _then we can step through shadow to be there within hours._


*Spoiler*
Show

Knowledge(local)
(1d20+5)[*24*]

to determine the distance from here to Seine, assuming thats the port where the ship will be sailing to or from.  

If Seine isnt the ships port of call, then hopefully one of Iserus companions will correct her.  Right now Iseru and her player are both extremely confused.

----------


## Kallimakus

_I can find the ship"_ Erin says through there shared telepathic link. _"That is to say, there is a handy divination that should pair nicely with your special move, Iseru."_

Erin begins casting the spell, motes of light swirling about her as she mutters through the spell. Once done, deep in focus, she turns her face towards the North, then slightly towards the West. "Got it" she says, eyes still closed. "Direction..." she says, stretching her foot forward and drawing a line on the ground "And distance... 182 miles. Does anyone have a map?"

----------


## Genth

LeDroit looked at the direction Erin indicated, before closing his eyes, and within his mind's eye, conjured the country as he knew it. Years of practice and attention to maps, needing to chase criminals across geography, had granted him startling accuracy.

"The vessel is oceanborne. Should arrive in the morning... can your shadows carry us across the water?"
*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Knowledge Local to Mental Map 
(1d20+24)[*36*] plus (2d6b1)[*6*] inspiration

----------


## Palanan

Iseru has never had to cross water in this way, at least not that she has ever considered.  Flowing water is known as a barrier to certain undead and other foul spirits; but she is neither, and now she ponders a moment as to whether water should pose any difficulties to one such as herself.

*Spoiler*
Show

Knowledge(planes)
(1d20+9)[*24*]

----------


## TankLaser007

Linath turned to the others, speaking mind to mind, _"What shall we do about him?"_ She asks as she turns her head and nods towards their captor before continuing, "_How far is the place we want to go? I can teleport us around two-hundred and ninety leagues, but I will need as much information as to where, as possible._" She looks off in the direction that LeDroit indicated,_ "I can go myself first. If it works I can bring the rest of you to me."_.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I have a range of 1,100 miles in about 2 more levels I'll have "perfect" Teleportation w/i this plane but that's looking a long way off at the moment. Also All of our party are Teleport Beacons so I can mass Teleport the rest of us to any location on this plane that any other beacon is.

----------


## Kallimakus

*Spoiler: Planes*
Show

Iseru knows that the water in the realm of shadow remains water. And while the realm of shadow distorts distance, it tends to keep things relatively same in terms of vertical scale. There's just less land between things.

She knows creatures in the realm of shadow that might help them cross water, but also that those waters might well hide things far worse than anything that dwells in the material sea.


"I think it's best if I take the man back to Lyonesse for now." Erin sends through the link. "I'm still linked to your teleport beacon in case you need my help."

"I can perform a scrying on the vessel, but that takes time and effort. Seine is about a hundred miles away, and they'll need to be alerted in any case. Going there is the wisest move, I think."

With LeDroit's mental map, it should not prove hard to navigate the realm of shadows, though Linath's way does have it beat in terms of speed.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Hunter Inquisitor Oisillon (Linath-Suru)*
Female Lawful Neutral Half-Elf (Drow) Inquisitor (Ordained Hunter) / Conscript , *Level* 13 / 6, *Init* 18, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30' *AC* 31, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 10, *Will* 16, *CMB* +9, *Spell Resistance:* 26, *Base Attack Bonus* +9 / +4, *Spell Points* 12/26 *Kismet*: 3/8 *Martial Focus*: *+* *Spiresteel Ceromonial Vestments +4* (+7 Armor (½ vs Incorporeal), +6 Dex, +4 Deflection) *Abilities* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 26, Cha 12 *Condition* None *Spell Effects:* Active Beacons (11/11 hrs): (Jacques, LeDroit, Iseru,); Shield Aegis +4 Shield to AC  (14/16 hrs); The Wheel (+4 Insight bonus to Initiative and Skill checks) (14/16 hrs)


Oisillion, removes the ioun stone orbiting her head from the air and places it back in her pouch, she gives a last hatful glare to Roch before dismissing the beacons on Erin and Ross. *"Erin."*, she says aloud, stepping towards her long time companion. *"May the Hand guide and protect you."* she squeezes Erin's hand then thinking it may be the last time she sees her for some time gives her a quick hug.

She then faces the others, sending through their link, _I'm going to make the jump to Seine, once there safely there I'll bring the rest of you along. It should only be a few moments._

Storing the rest of her gear, she takes a step away from the group and centres herself, calling to mind Seine, the smell of the salty sea breeze blowing in from the port, the feint sounds of the bustling of the city, the cobble stones, and rooftops... 

End with a barely perceptible ripple the Inquisitor disappears.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Mishap Table* - (1d100)[*54*]
1-97 is on target.

----------


## Genth

LeDroit takes a few moments to write instructions to the constabulary regarding Roch's imprisonment, at least until a trial can formally be made against him. With that, however he merely waits for the Inquisitor to use the magic and bring him to Seine.

----------


## Kallimakus

Oisillon bids his farewell to Erin, who replies, "And may you protect all our friends."
The inquisitor focuses herself, and feels a slight vertigo as she finds her boots standing on slightly uneven stone of cobbled streets, the smell of the sea and faint mist of the evening hitting her senses. The silence of the street and wilderness is replaced with the bluster of the city as she finds herself in the harbor of Seine. She stands in the harbor, ships being loaded and unloaded by porters, mostly empty this late in the evening. Dockside bars and other establishments lure in sailors, and out further she knows she can find the harbormaster's office.

Taking the notes from LeDroit, Erin makes her exit next, warping away. "I'll be in touch soon. After a bit of rest" she tells the justice and Iseru as she and Roch fade from view in a flash of light.

Her thunder stolen a bit, Iseru feels the tug of magic from Oisillon, as does LeDroit. The summons from their friend, from the direction that Erin had indicated for the _Nightfall._

----------


## Genth

LeDroit lands smartly as he is teleported, cane tapping on the cobblestones while he glances around to get his bearings. With a nod towards Oisillion and Iseru, he gestures towards the port. 

"Come, let us be swift." he said, heading for the Harbourmaster's office.

----------


## Kallimakus

The group travels through the docks to the harbormaster's office, past ships swaying on the ocean waves. Some people are still at work loading and unloading ships, most too focused on their work to give much heed to the newly arrived group. Walking through the crowd, the presence of a drow-blooded inquisitor draws some attention, and path avoids to the group as they stride to the harbormaster's office.

The harbormaster is a balding man, with heavily weathered features of a man that spent his youth at sea. He doesn't even bother looking up from his paperwork. "Look, whatever it is, it can wait until tomorrow. I have manifests to read."

----------


## TankLaser007

*"You've more pressing matters at hand than manifests, good sir,"* the Inquisitor says in a friendly, yet authoritarian tone, *"the Hand and realm have need of your service."*

----------


## Genth

Smiling slightly, Justice LeDroit steps forwards and raises his ring of office, showing the Harbourmaster his rank. "Monsieur Cardine, you are looking well. I am Justice Leander LeDroit. As you have been candid with us, I shall forego usual pleasentries. I have firm intelligence, corroborated by confession, that a foreign vessel approaches the city, carrying criminal who pose a grave danger to our city. Under the Maritime Code, I invoke a formal request of requisition - the fastest ship you can legally give me, to intercept and stop this threat."

----------


## Kallimakus

The harbormaster, Luc Cardine, frowns at the inquisitor's words. "The manidests are my service to the Hand and the Realm. The security of this port rests in the knowing of comings and goings of...

He pauses, letting LeDroit speak. "An _unauthorised_ foreign vessel? Attempting to land without procedure? Without paperwork?" he says, a serene rage on his features. He consults his notes. "We have the _Steadfast_ loaded, due to leave tomorrow. See that this ship does not make landfall without proper notice."

His concerns seem a bit self-centered, but you have what you need. He hands you a seal from a drawer. "My authority. Show it to Captain Marc and he will cooperate.

The _Steadfast_ is a sleek warship with two masts, the deck bearing a bank of ballistae. A few sailors with lamps are on the deck, and another clump on the pier playing dice.

----------

